# Spirit Halloween 2018



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Is there a 2018 thread yet? If so, it has not been active for a time.

Spirit has launched their first 2018 salvo. A Michael Myers animatronic. Don't know how close it is to its predecessor. $260, plus shipping, oversized shipping.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Last year I got their Frankenstein's Monster skull, and I've started a tradition of getting the "support Halloween" car magnet every year. I think they kind of got tired of seeing me come in and not really buy much of anything though 'cause after the 5th visit or so I started to get what felt like an " Oh, here he is again looking and not buying" look lol. There's not near enough weird stuff to go and see around here though, so when they open I kind of can't help myself. It would be really great if someone would open an Odditorium or something in the Triad (NC).


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

TBH the 2010 Michael Myers was a lot better than the one from this year. It had head, eye, arm and body movements. The new one only has slight body turn and stabbing motions. Gemmy did a much better job. The new one is made by a company called WO. 







New








Old


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Man, it's a long wait until August the 15th lol.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have the rob zombie micheal love him.Glad to see the movie horror icons hopefully coming back.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have confirmation there will be at least 2 other licensed characters this year, I cannot name who though


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm hoping they not only bring back Jack Skellington (though hopefully, in better quality and in greater quantities), but I'd love to see them do a full size Oogie Boogie animatronic. I know it'd be huge, but I would shell out for that thing in a heartbeat.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

halloween71 said:


> I have the rob zombie micheal love him.Glad to see the movie horror icons hopefully coming back.


*Billy the saw puppet and a new Leatherface would be sweet*


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

An animatronic Mayor from NBC would be cool too. I imagine one with a spinning head and an arm with a megaphone that raises up and down. Or maybe the arm with the megaphone static and the other arm gesturing. And of course sound!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Spirit is having their annual clearance sale right before they come out with new stuff.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Is it me, or has the quality and variety of items from Spirit declined in the past few years?


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I was eyeing a hanging prop and then saw the $20 oversize shipping charge. For a 6' mostly fabric decoration? Yikes.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

There is a couple I like on their current sale but shipping plus oversized shipping is a racket on Spirit.com...even during Halloween when the stores are open they don't offer ship to a store as an option.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I have to agree about the shipping. I was looking at the steer skull that was around $9. Then I saw the shipping was $16. Not much of a bargain there. I'll wait until the store opens and see if they have it there.


----------



## bingo666 (Sep 19, 2013)

There is a 20% coupon out there, and it worked on the clearance items


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

McBernes said:


> I have to agree about the shipping. I was looking at the steer skull that was around $9. Then I saw the shipping was $16. Not much of a bargain there. I'll wait until the store opens and see if they have it there.


I think they'll have those in store. Also, I don't think that is oversized, so if you can get up to like $65 the regular shipping is like $7 (with a code). I always try to get big animatronics in store to avoid the shipping.

As an aside (and this wasn't your criticism) I don't blame them on the $20 oversized; they're not trying to lure people in, like Trendy Halloween, and then hit them with insane shipping. Spirot's shipping charges are more or less what it actually costs to ship. All oversized items are marked as such, and note the $20 extra.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I think they might have terminals in (some?) stores that let you ship to store and, I believe, avoid the shipping costs. Ask a manager when they open. And don't quote me on that, but I believe I have seen that.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Spirit revealed another new teaser! 





Try playing it in reverse


----------



## GemmyTavien (Jun 30, 2018)

*New Chucky Animatronic at Spirit Halloween*

I thought I’d share this video with you guys of a new Chucky Animatronic that Spirit is apparently getting this year. What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I honestly think he's pretty neat. Please use this thread to discuss further things about Spirit Halloween https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/196847-spirit-halloween-2018-a.html


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

GemmyTavien said:


> I thought I’d share this video with you guys of a new Chucky Animatronic that Spirit is apparently getting this year. What are your thoughts on it? https://youtu.be/VnjXQoqPObk


*MOD EDIT: thread merged into existing Spirit Halloween 2018 discussion. *


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I just want a Jason animatronic.


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Kwll2112 said:


> Is it me, or has the quality and variety of items from Spirit declined in the past few years?


Oh it has. As much as I want to be excited about Spirit every year, it's been the same **** for at least the last 10-15 years. How many years of Zombie babies and the same tacky couples costumes until we get more than the occasional new licensed figure....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

really like the roaming chucky.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> really like the roaming chucky.


I'm sold on this. I loooove Chucky!
Here's me and Andy and I met Brad Dourif and got a pic signed by him also!










But question.... does anyone else have the roaming props from past years? Do you think this would scratch my floors? They're not wood... but they look like wood and if I mop them then it ruins them.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Love the roaming Chunky doll. I hope they will have him instore. Online with shipping he's almost $150.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

That Chucky is awesome I heard they are doing Micheal Myers too


----------



## HalloweenLover1998 (Jul 5, 2018)

The new one just looks so cheesy. I know my sister is going to make her own instead of buy that one for $260


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

HalloweenLover1998 said:


> I know my sister is going to make her own instead of buy that one for $260


WHAT?!? $260 & no mouth movement? Yeah I know the whole thing moves, but come on, for that kind of money you should get a moving mouth too. I'd rather have the sitting Chucky, at least his mouth moves.

I'm not a fan of a lot of the licensed horror movie characters (Freddy, Jason, etc.) but I know there's plenty here that are so I get it (they're easily recognizable to the Normals, they sell well, etc.), but as RottingApples said, how many years of zombie babies & how many times can they recycle the same characters? I don't hate the babies, I think they have their places too, but sheesh. Throw us a bone Spirit!!

I'm hoping for another Jack Skellington that actually says Halloween things & not Christmas things like the one last year but so far last year's model is all they have.

We just have to keep repeating, "Spirit is for the Normals...Spirit is for the Normals..."


----------



## HalloweenLover1998 (Jul 5, 2018)

yeah well Michael doesn't talk so thats why his mouth doesn't move but the whole reason he is 260 is because people will buy him even though it's not worth it and you can make an even better one for probably less than half the cost. But i agree Spirit needs to come up with better and different props I keep hearing this year there props are supposed to be even better and scarier! so we'll see. As for the zombie babies I'm not a fan of them I think they're dumb.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Michael is $260 (only arm and body movements), Chucky is $110 (roaming and head movements)


----------



## HalloweenLover1998 (Jul 5, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> Michael is $260 (only arm and body movements), Chucky is $110 (roaming and head movements)


Michael is so overpriced to me. Chucky isn't that bad. hopefully we see some more sneak peaks here soon.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

@HalloweenLover1998, A lot of the time I spent in Spirit last year was looking at the stuff and trying to figure out how I could make it cheaper lol. There were several things I saw that a lot of folks on this forum could make with no problem and save a bit of money, there are some skillful people here. For example
https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...34244.uts?currentIndex=192&thumbnailIndex=210
This is $35. It can be made with plaster bandage or papermache over a form cheap, and if you make a few little additions you can make it lighted too.
https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...33828.uts?currentIndex=168&thumbnailIndex=184
This is $15 regular price. All it is is a JOL head with some wire, hands and cloth draped over it. I made a few ghosts like this with stuff laying around ( discount plastic easter eggs, wire, scraps of linen cloth from another project that I saved). If I had to put a price on it it probably cost less than $5 in materials and not even 10 minutes to make.
https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...1005/c/0/sc/1034/150352.uts?thumbnailIndex=14
This costs $100. This is another papermache or plaster bandage project. You can use balloons as a base for the papermache. I bet you could make something similar for $30, with lights.
https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro.../102025.uts?currentIndex=48&thumbnailIndex=71
this is $13. A lot of us know some good corpsing techniques. With a dollar store skull as a base you could make this for less than $13.
I'm sure there are more than a few here that could even pull off some of the larger animatronics for less than what you'd pay at Spirit.


----------



## HalloweenLover1998 (Jul 5, 2018)

McBernes said:


> @HalloweenLover1998, A lot of the time I spent in Spirit last year was looking at the stuff and trying to figure out how I could make it cheaper lol. There were several things I saw that a lot of folks on this forum could make with no problem and save a bit of money, there are some skillful people here. For example
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...34244.uts?currentIndex=192&thumbnailIndex=210
> This is $35. It can be made with plaster bandage or papermache over a form cheap, and if you make a few little additions you can make it lighted too.
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...33828.uts?currentIndex=168&thumbnailIndex=184
> ...


YES! see exactly I agree a lot of my graveyard is things me and my Dad have found or created oursleves instead of breaking the bank. you can even recreate that pumpkin stack by buying cheap fake pumpkings and drilling them on top of each other. 

There are a lot of talented people on here it's insane some of the stuff I see. 

Im not trying to bash spirit but it's like c'mon a lto of their stuff is so overpriced for what the prop or decoration actually is and or worth. Like you said you can create most of it yourself for cheap which also allows you to customize it how you would like it to be.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I actually think a Michael Myers or Jason prop look cooler if they are static like on a mannequin's body. It's the difference you see when you go to a haunted house and idiots just jump out and scream at you vs. great haunted house actors who just slowly walk around creeping you the hell out.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

New sneak peek was released tonight. Titles can be deceiving. Looks like a scarecrow animatronic maybe..


----------



## HalloweenLover1998 (Jul 5, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> New sneak peek was released tonight. Titles can be deceiving. Looks like a scarecrow animatronic maybe..


I hope its something related to Corn Stalker he was one of my favorite props!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ghostbust99 said:


> Michael is $260 (only arm and body movements), Chucky is $110 (roaming and head movements)


Oh, thank goodness! That seemed like a lot of money for a roaming doll. Roaming Chucky at $110 seems a LOT more reasonable even for Spirit. 

I still think that if a prop "talks" the mouth should move no matter what the price, especially now that things like that are possible & so many have that as a feature in all price ranges.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here he is. I don't think it's worth $230 but that's just my opinion.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmeeeehhhhhhh. IDK. I have the cornstalker and the scorched scarecrow, and this looks kinda cheesy in comparison. The light up fingers don't make a lot of sense to me??? Looks like maybe it has more movement, kind of a head flop. Costume looks very cheap, lacking details. Nnnh. Maybe it'll look better in person. From this preview, I agree, not a $230 prop.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That's a crazy price for what it does. And why oh why do they have to add in other sound effects like crows & thunder?!? The laughter would've been enough.

I hope it plays better in person because in the vid it looks like it's just a cool head & hands. The rest looks like the usual mixture of creepy cloth & cheap landscaping fabric tossed on some metal poles.

I won't complain about the lack of mouth movement on this one, it works for this particular piece, but I don't see myself buying it for that amount of money. Maybe if it were an end of season sale or a floor model that doesn't work properly, preferably one with the sound being broken.

Would a "normal" buy this? It seems like a lot of money for just a one time party "favor"? Who is buying this? Are "WE" buying this? I know "we" buy some of this stuff but I feel like they're missing us as a market but then we really aren't their market now are we? 

It seems so often they get some of it right then cut corners & lose it for me. This seems like another thing that could easily be replicated by even a novice builder here for a LOT less.

Heck, let's see what I can come up with off the top of my non-builder, novice head:
PVC frame attached to a shiatsu massager, a mache pumpkin head, or a Funkin carved, or even a cool pumpkin mask, you could make mache hands, clay hands, vine or twig hands or even buy some cheaply, then some lighting source of your choosing (there's too many to mention here), some creepy cloth &/or black fabric of some sort & NO CROW SOUNDS! You could actually use landscaping fabric instead of real fabric since I'm pretty sure that's what they use. Not sure on the sound since that's not a big thing for me, but that could be done easily too with a bluetooth speaker.

The best part is it would cost waaaay less than $270 (or more if you get it shipped).

Once again, I know not everyone is a builder, I'm not really one either & often buy instead of make for a billion different reasons, but I do wonder if the "normals" like this stuff, especially at that price. 

I say all the time that Spirit isn't really for "us" it's for the rest of the world, the folks that don't obsess over the holiday, it's for the folks that have a party & want some easy prop or need a quick costume & some cool stuff to decorate with, as I say the "normals." But if it's for them then why the "previews"? Why the "almost but not quite" with the props? They obviously know they have a bit of a built in audience & they play to it with these previews.

Perfect example of "almost but not quite", Jack Skellington. I've been an NBC fan since I saw it first run in the theatres in the 90s, I was beside myself with glee when I saw that they were doing a Jack. NBC has a HUGE fandom, they finally figured that out & got the license & gave us a Jack. Then I saw Jack & thought "AWESOME!" Then I heard him & thought "Nope, not at any price." He looks great, sounds perfect, has cool head, hand & mouth movements, BUUUUT almost 75% of what he says is about Christmas! WTF Spirit?!?! 

I guess money talks & since they get exclusives & only have brick & mortar stores for about 3 months, & they must make bank in those 3 months, they don't need superior quality because there's really no other competition of that size. They do it because they can & haven't lost money yet I suppose.

I do wonder what the new tariffs on China are going to do to Halloween & Christmas merch this year? My guess is jack up the prices on it all.

Bah, it's late & I've rambled on way too long. I guess for some reason this prop hit a weird nerve for me. I'm just going to go to bed now kids!


----------



## joob (Jun 19, 2018)

The new prop is terrible. Uncreative, uninspired, overpriced trash. The motion and wardrobe are just boring. This is the worse cash grab we've seen from spirit in a while


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Definitely overpriced but I do like them getting back into this 'harvest' genre of props, I only wish they would get rid of the stupid alien crap that isn't scary at all.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*i cant wait to see what the 3rd licensed prop is*


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought the Harvester and Scorched Scarecrow last year for a haunt room this season. I do like the added movement here but it's just a redeco of other Seasonal Visions pieces. I also have to agree I don't like all the background noises they add to these makes them seem a little cheesy..er. 

I wonder if Spirit is like Walmart? They give a factory a price and the factory then has to make something to fit what is offered. So Spirit exclusives tend to be of less quality than some other versions of the same company's products? You think your finding something good or getting a great deal but it's actually lesser quality?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

If we want something cool we know a ton of companies that do higher quality work. And even if the price tag matches the higher quality at least you know you're getting something that won't break after 5 uses. Or we build it ourselves.

I kinda feel badly for the normals that will pay $200+ for something that is creepy cloth, cheap landscaping fabric, flimsy aluminum poles & will most likely not make it through their party.

I do hope the 3rd licensed figure isn't another retread.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

New prop was released. I kinda like this one actually


----------



## Wizuriel (Jul 4, 2017)

I do like the Spirit Dolls. The tricycle from last year got a lot of jumps. I wish the sensors were a bit better though


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

This would be a great distraction piece, I like it, just wonder if it will stay in place or will it move across the floor as it rocks? 

These are Seasonal Visions too aren't they? If they have a constant on option just use it and a motion sensor.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I believe it just stays in place. And yes the dolls are Seasonal Visions


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

This was really quick lol, here's another new prop..






I know multiple companies have released props just like this so not exactly an original idea but it makes me wonder more about the themes.


----------



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

$160 Really? Last year I made I guess what you would call a poor mans version of this and it cost me less than $40 to make it. Granted mine didn't have sound or have as much of a defined shape and instead of "thrashing' mine would spin around but my point is anyone can make similar to this or better for way less than $160. I just don't see the appeal to this one. Maybe it will look better in person..


----------



## Grimsli_The_Great (Jul 11, 2018)

More complaining about the price in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I actually like the sound on that one. Not my thing nor is it original so what else ya got Spirit!?!?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I might be able to use it..if I don't buy it for this season, I'll look for it half price later.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I feel like the price for the Cocooned Corpse is pretty reasonable actually. I'm pretty sure he has the exact same movement as Zombie Bait (I'm not positive about the head moving up and down yet since it's unclear in the video) which was $149.99, and given the general increase in prices overtime it makes sense. Like Zombie Bait and Bloody Bag of Jokes, the movement is also VERY realistic, and I feel like it fits the concept of the prop very well.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys im not sure if spirit Halloween will carry these or have their own version, but party city is going to have Billy from saw and the nun. They also have this tall slim figure too.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

No videos as of yet I hope there is a typo on billy though he's 38in wide and 16 in tall doesn't make sense he's very wide but short? 16 in is pretty small.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

slash said:


> No videos as of yet I hope there is a typo on billy though he's 38in wide and 16 in tall doesn't make sense he's very wide but short? 16 in is pretty small.


*it has to be a typo. I have the Medicom Toy / Sideshow Billy and he's 4 feet tall. maybe its 38" tall and 16" wide*


----------



## Grimsli_The_Great (Jul 11, 2018)

Spirit Halloween might bring back Try Me Buttons and a new animatronic accessory call a Multi-prop Remote Activator which will probably work like an MIT animatronic. If you look in the description of one of the new 2018 animatronics you can see that it says the animatronic is Try Me Button and Multi-prop Remote Activator compatible. I don't know if anyone noticed it so I thought I would share.


----------



## Grimsli_The_Great (Jul 11, 2018)

Looks like they're made by Morbid Enterprises.


----------



## joob (Jun 19, 2018)

Some new props. Why are they going in such a cartoonish direction? I wonder if it's intentional


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

joob said:


> Some new props. Why are they going in such a cartoonish direction? I wonder if it's intentional
> View attachment 551663
> 
> View attachment 551665
> ...


Yeah spirit is gonna press charges since you leaked these


----------



## joob (Jun 19, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> Yeah spirit is gonna press charges since you leaked these


They can be found on their website with a few clicks. Nothing illegal was done to get them. That's like saying it's illegal to watch an unlisted youtube video.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I ordered a web shooter and a bunch of glue sticks from Spirit today.....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Grimsli_The_Great said:


> More complaining about the price in 3... 2... 1...


Hey Grimsli, Welcome to the forum!...LOL....I've become used to the complaints about the overpriced cheap made products and they are 100% right in that assessment....What I find disheartening though is it's hard for folks who genuinely get excited about a prop to express it here without hearing "you could build that way cheaper", or basically your stupid for paying that much money for plastic junk....It takes the excitement out of talking about it for that person and I find that very unfortunate....I've noticed over the last few years some hardcore haunters have the mindset "if you don't build props your not really a haunter"....I don't understand the thought process of that....To me attaining a prop is STEP 1 of the whole process....You still have lighting, placement, sound, etc....I've personally done a lot of both buying and building so I can appreciate the aspects of both....I know most folks are genuinely trying to be helpful but maybe there needs to be additional rules set up for retail threads so they stay on subject and people can enjoy talking about the actual props....Honestly, who am I to tell a complete stranger they can build something better or your foolish if you pay that much money?....If someone is excited about a $200 piece of plastic and a bunch of inflatables then I'm excited for them and I'd love to be invited over to check it out and talk about Halloween.....That's what it's really about....LOL.....ZR


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

I purchased the cacooned victim with a 20% off coupon. They charged me a shipping surcharge for the size?!!! Anyway, the coupon basically paid the shipping with a few bucks off the prop. It shipped and is on it's way via Fedex smart post...That annoys me, but I really wanted the prop. 
Last year, I purchased the sitting clown, along with some very expensive carnival props, and the sitting clown was by far the hit of the display! I thought he was kind of cheesy. The kids really do not care if the displays are professional quality, they love them!


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone else excited about the Spirit exclusive Hocus Pocus Funko POP!s? I hope there is new Hocus Pocus merchandise coming!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The Nightmare Harvest (Or Nightmare Harvester according to the video) was just revealed! 






I love him personally, for some reason I just really enjoy props that look huge like this one. Even though he's only 6 feet, the head, hands, and feet make him look way bigger! I also really like the concept, kind of a combination of a reaper and a scarecrow!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

slash said:


> hey guys im not sure if spirit halloween will carry these or have their own version, but party city is going to have billy from saw and the nun. They also have this tall slim figure too.


Finallyyy a Billy Jigsaw animatronic!!!!!    I can't believe it!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

CCdalek said:


> The Nightmare Harvest (Or Nightmare Harvester according to the video) was just revealed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's interesting..but he feels like a Harry Potter character for some reason.


----------



## joob (Jun 19, 2018)

Nightmare harvest's face is really schlocky


----------



## HalloweenLover1998 (Jul 5, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> New prop was released. I kinda like this one actually


Worst one so far


----------



## HalloweenLover1998 (Jul 5, 2018)

joob said:


> They can be found on their website with a few clicks. Nothing illegal was done to get them. That's like saying it's illegal to watch an unlisted youtube video.


How could you have possibly found these on their website?


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

HalloweenLover1998 said:


> How could you have possibly found these on their website?



For example:

Go to http://www.SpiritHalloween.com
Select Decorations | Animatonics | New Arrivals and sort by newest.

The fifth item, in my list, is








I didn't look any further than that because most Spirit Halloween stuff, imho, is overpriced garbage, but I'm sure the rest of those products are somewhere as well.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...ster&utm_campaign=sneak+peeks+2018&utm_inex=e
Hugz The Clown


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup.. another easy pass for me


----------



## HalloweenLover1998 (Jul 5, 2018)

bobby2003 said:


> For example:
> 
> Go to http://www.SpiritHalloween.com
> Select Decorations | Animatonics | New Arrivals and sort by newest.
> ...


I just did that but it still shows the new ones they've already released!?


----------



## HalloweenLover1998 (Jul 5, 2018)

MrMordrid said:


> https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...ster&utm_campaign=sneak+peeks+2018&utm_inex=e
> Hugz The Clown


How did you find this?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Look who's on Amazon! She'll be in stores too


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Why does the vulture sound like a mountain lion!!!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

ZombieRaider said:


> Grimsli_The_Great said:
> 
> 
> > More complaining about the price in 3... 2... 1...
> ...


 I totally agree with you. I kinda avoid the spirit thread bc just about every prop available at spirit gets trashed on here. Its hard to share excitement about a prop with so much negativity.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...=hocus pocus&thumbnailIndex=22&Search=Find+It


----------



## Kruella (Nov 3, 2006)

ghostbust99 said:


> Look who's on Amazon! She'll be in stores too
> View attachment 551961
> 
> View attachment 551963


Oh my! My new daughter in law would love this!!! I will have to buy it for her Oct birthday!!!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ghostbust99 said:


> Look who's on Amazon! She'll be in stores too
> View attachment 551961
> 
> View attachment 551963


She looks amazing! The eye blinking and arm swaying motion both sound like they'll be really cool animations. I was kind of hoping for mouth movement too, but I guess Gemmy didn't feel it was necessary. I'm looking forward to seeing a video of her!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

While I was very unhappy with Jack's sayings, the rest of Jack was a step up for them. I hope they keep it up with Sally.

Zombie Raider, I hear what your saying. I think some of the griping is kind of out of a weird love. I know many can't or don't want to make stuff, I'm the same way sometimes, but we also don't want to see someone spend their hard earned cash on badly or cheaply made crap either, so sometimes we go overboard (guilty of this myself) & try to "help" but I guess it isn't always perceived that way.

Thanks for calling this out, I'll try to keep it in check because I hate when people crap all over stuff I like too.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Seeing how Jack is returning this year, they may have reprogrammed him with more Halloween phrases. I guess we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Annnd another new prop


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm loving this emerging cornfield/barnyard/pumpkin patch theme. So many cool scarecrows. The Nightmare Harvester is so interesting because of the proportions and scarecrow-reaper combo (also, the scarecrow half looks _natural, not manmade_, and the Strawman has an interesting scare. 

I'm wondering about the other theme. Given the name of the Sweet Dreams clown (kidnapping a sleeping child) and the Rocking Horse Dolly, perhaps a nightmarish bedroom scene? 

I'm excited for Sally.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

The Looming Strawman is very cool, I don't know why but I think the mouth movement is my favorite part. It's like it moves the perfect amount given his mouth is stitched like a scarecrow, which makes him seem really realistic. I feel like he'll give a pretty good scare in stores this year!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

As for the themes this year, my guess for one would definitely be a pumpkin patch/garden theme for one, given all the scarecrow/pumpkin related props so far. As for the other theme I'm not as sure, but maybe like a playroom, or even a funhouse of some kind since the Towering Clown and Sitting Scare Clown are both returning this year, plus Hugz. Clowns and dolls together would make a pretty neat theme in my opiniion.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I like the look of Hugz a lot but the animation is a little slow? maybe something to tweak...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They are rolling out some awesome props this year.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ghostbust99 said:


> Look who's on Amazon! She'll be in stores too
> View attachment 551961
> 
> View attachment 551963


omg yessss I may have to get her and jack this year.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

amazon has free ship to no oversize that I see.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hopefully Spirit is realizing how popular the licensed figures are for the decorating community. When I worked at Spirit several years ago we had people come in specifically to purchase whatever the licensed Gemmy piece was for that year. 

While Sally from NBC will no doubt be popular I still think we may see another licensed piece this year from Gemmy. Last year shortly after Halloween Spirit sent out a questionnaire asking what people would like to see for a licensed figure for this year so only time will tell what Spirit has up their sleeve...


----------



## MolcatZ (Jul 15, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> ZombieRaider said:
> 
> 
> > Grimsli_The_Great said:
> ...


As someone who's relatively new to this and doesn't have the technical know-how to make their own props, your post made me really happy! I wish soooooo bad I could learn to make animatronics(I had a bad experience with one I bought previously and just can't seem to trust myself to buy another since I lost a good $140 in the run). But I just dont have the money or time to take a college class for engineering like some people. Much as I wish I did. At any rate, thanks for sticking up for us little guys!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Wonder if they could do an Oogie Boogie next year?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

MattB said:


> Hopefully Spirit is realizing how popular the licensed figures are for the decorating community. When I worked at Spirit several years ago we had people come in specifically to purchase whatever the licensed Gemmy piece was for that year.
> 
> While Sally from NBC will no doubt be popular I still think we may see another licensed piece this year from Gemmy. Last year shortly after Halloween Spirit sent out a questionnaire asking what people would like to see for a licensed figure for this year so only time will tell what Spirit has up their sleeve...


I really hope Gemmy is making more than just Sally this year too. The licensed figures were always my favorite things at Spirit, especially through 2011. I loved how despite the fact that all of them were different horror icons, Gemmy always used the black oval base with the purple button for all of them. That was always very satisfying as a collector. Sadly I'm almost positive we'll never see that type of base again on a licensed figure, but at least more are being made now!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MolcatZ said:


> As someone who's relatively new to this and doesn't have the technical know-how to make their own props, your post made me really happy! I wish soooooo bad I could learn to make animatronics(I had a bad experience with one I bought previously and just can't seem to trust myself to buy another since I lost a good $140 in the run). But I just dont have the money or time to take a college class for engineering like some people. Much as I wish I did. At any rate, thanks for sticking up for us little guys!


I don't think you need an engineering degree to make them, just time, energy & a super, baby stepped tutorial (at least that's what I'd need).

I know there's plenty of tutorials all over here & youtube that are great & do just that & maybe one day I'll get there & give it a go, but honestly, I don't mind static props (store bought or homemade). 

I still stand by my hatred of the Jack prop's soundtrack. They got him 99% correct then ruined him for me with that soundtrack. I hope they do better with Sally. 

I'd love to someone hack him & Sally so they could have a conversation, that would be just all kinds of awesome! That person is not me, but I know there's some out there that can do it & maybe they will.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> I don't think you need an engineering degree to make them, just time, energy & a super, baby stepped tutorial (at least that's what I'd need).
> 
> I know there's plenty of tutorials all over here & youtube that are great & do just that & maybe one day I'll get there & give it a go, but honestly, I don't mind static props (store bought or homemade).
> 
> ...


They should have just made two versions, one The Pumpkin King and the other Santa Jack. 

You can buy these mini scream boxes, Sinful Audio had them for 15.00, upload sayings and hide it on him, it's pretty loud too. 

Watch that idea be the rehash version later on. lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

After I posted I thought "It would be cool if they created a prop (not just Jack) that had a card or USB port & put out new sayings each year on a card or USB & you could switch them out." That might up the cost but it would still be cool & might be worth the extra $$.

I don't know if they'd do it for a licensed figure like Jack since I'm sure Disney doesn't want Jack Skellington singing GG Allin (or worse) songs, but it would interesting.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I don't think you need an engineering degree to make them, just time, energy & a super, baby stepped tutorial (at least that's what I'd need).
> 
> I know there's plenty of tutorials all over here & youtube that are great & do just that & maybe one day I'll get there & give it a go, but honestly, I don't mind static props (store bought or homemade).
> 
> ...



In 1993, I actually did go to school for electronics technology for a year and we never got past electronic components and the theory of how they work in a circuit = Lot's of math!....Year two would have included micro controllers but I didn't make it that far...I would highly recommend NOT going to school for electronics if all your doing is building props...Your going to waste a lot of time learning things you don't need to know to reach your goal while some would argue you'd gain an understanding of how it works....Unless you REALLY like learning about circuits and programming code, it would be a waste of time....Micro controllers have come a long way since I've been in school and there are a ton of tutorials on youtube to help but it's still a steep learning curve if you've never done anything like it before....Even as popular as the arduino has become, no one has tackled an easy to program set up ( kind of like the 4 banger ) that most people could just plug in and use.....You still have to assemble all the bits and pieces to the micro controller and program it via code.....Not an easy task for the average person....The best solution I've found is the Fright Ideas line of boxes...It's more of a complete solution in an easy to program box....If you just want a box that works....That's the ticket!...ZR


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Hugz is interesting, like a variation on the lunging props which is much more obvious, but I like the sleazy creepiness of the idea. It seems like some kind of clown theme is in the making, or something in which clowns would fit. They've sneak-peeked non-display props before, but would they really have two clown life-sizes that don't feature in a theme?


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Roaming Spider Animatronics with Remote Control – Decorations
https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...lown&utm_campaign=sneak+peeks+2018&utm_inex=e


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Hugz is interesting, like a variation on the lunging props which is much more obvious, but I like the sleazy creepiness of the idea. It seems like some kind of clown theme is in the making, or something in which clowns would fit. They've sneak-peeked non-display props before, but would they really have two clown life-sizes that don't feature in a theme?


They could do a general Nightmares theme?


lol that spider is getting kicked or stomped...i wont get it for the reason i won't dress my chihuahua up as one..


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I had a therory that one theme could be a child's bedroom full of nightmares or something like that. The towering clown holding the child is online only though


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

ghostbust99 said:


> I had a therory that one theme could be a child's bedroom full of nightmares or something like that. The towering clown holding the child is online only though


Going through the page numbers there are alot of Mother Goose themed titles but, i think they are just there as place holders so Spirit doesn't give anything away.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ghostbust99 said:


> The towering clown holding the child is online only though


I kinda like that one. If I were doing clowns I'd consider it. It's got great movement.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

MrMordrid said:


> Going through the page numbers there are alot of Mother Goose themed titles but, i think they are just there as place holders so Spirit doesn't give anything away.


Yeah, pretty much all the props were fairy tale/nursery rhyme names like that at first. The Cocooned Corpse was Old McDonald, the Vulture was Kings Men, Hugz was Peter Piper, etc. I could still definitely see a bedroom theme, though.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

RCIAG said:


> I kinda like that one. If I were doing clowns I'd consider it. It's got great movement.


Im pretty sure he isn't an exclusive though since I believe he was at the Morris booth during Transworld. If this indeed the case he will be cheaper elsewhere Personally I recommend buying from Walmart .com because if they break during the season like my seesaw and merry go round dolls did you can always return them within 90's days.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

He's def not an exclusive, I just got him for 195.00 and free shipping on ebay.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

A guy on YouTube has already purchased and done a review on Sally:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDLnCNU0PvM


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

well she does look really nice but the movement...eh 

it might be upgraded next year if there are enough complaints...or find her half off after Halloween. 130.00 is much more reasonable for what you get.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Well, I'm not too surprised. "Sally's Song" being the audio makes perfect sense just because Sally is quite frankly given the worst and most spare lines in the film. But I hate the lack of head or mouth movement, the eyes are too awkward and loud, and the hand doesn't do much. She'd be better off standing deactivated in a scene than turned on.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I feel like the detail on her is absolutely amazing! They really captured her appearance from the film very well. The movement, though, is kind of making me less sure I'm going to buy her... The eye blinking is cool, but it's so mechanical and noisy that it really takes away from the effectiveness. It would have been much better if they used the same type of blinking eyes as the Beheaded Bride, but I guess Sally's eyes are a lot bigger. There was one part of her activation sequence, though, where there's a pause in the song, and right dead center in that pause is the loud mechanical blinking sound.  I'm also kind of disappointed with the arm movement. It really just doesn't make sense why that arm is moving. It would have made more sense if the arm with the rose was moving and the other arm were static. I think I set my hopes too high because of how outstanding Jack was.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The eye sound reminds me of the clicking mouths on other gemmy props.Darn she does look good but I was hoping for more with the animation as well.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

halloween71 said:


> The eye sound reminds me of the clicking mouths on other gemmy props.Darn she does look good but I was hoping for more with the animation as well.


I agree, to be honest the clicking isn't even the biggest problem for me. The mouths on a lot of Gemmy skeletons, Beheaded Bride, etc. made a similar noise, but for some reason it wasn't very annoying on them for me. For Sally, though, it just seems so much louder for some reason. It could be the loud noise of the mechanism too I guess.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

CCdalek said:


> halloween71 said:
> 
> 
> > The eye sound reminds me of the clicking mouths on other gemmy props.Darn she does look good but I was hoping for more with the animation as well.
> ...


 I have the skeleton couple from gemmy last year and the mouth is very loud but it’s really not noticeable for some reason the blinking eyes are way louder I think than the mouth on my animatronics from gemmy pretty strange. 
The prop alone if it did nothing I would say may be worth like 100 with animation 150 how gemmy/ spirit can charge 250 is extremely disappointing.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I have to say I'm excited about the Hocus Pocus Funko's...since they're pre-orders...no reason to think they'd sell out between now and August right? Bit tight on the old funds so I'm waiting till I get paid before I splurge and buy each one.

Wonder if they'll have anything else Hocus Pocus that's new...I saw a few things at my local store last year when I went in looking for some nerd glasses for a costume but...they didn't have a ton...and if I remember right they were out of something I was looking for too...hope they have more stuff in stock this year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no.....this is how I feel about that Sally prop:









Once again, as with Jack, they nail 99% of it then just miss the mark.

"I sense there's something in the wind GRINDINGNOISEBLINK, that feels like tragedy's at hand GRINDINGNOISEBLINK"

It's just sooo wrong.  She's beautiful as is Jack, they've got the looks down perfectly! But that blinking noise...damnthemtohellforthis!! I'd rather she were static. And it's not even the eye closing click, it's the mechanism noise that's too loud.

I'd still love to see someone hack them so they can talk to each other or just put another soundtrack in them. They'll probably sell a ton of them though because we collectors are an odd bunch & many are completists & must have it all.


----------



## Gozerhead (Aug 13, 2015)

Spirit announced a ton of Ghostbusters stuff last night...trap, PKE meter, costumes, lights...

I preordered a bunch as they sold out of the Proton Pack and Slimer quickly last year.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

But...if they were going to have Sally blink, why didn't they glue fake eyelashes to her eyelids instead of painting them onto her head...

They also posted this preview today and I came to find this thread just to express my disappointment. It looks like they draped a nightgown over a cardboard box and then put the whole thing on a Roomba. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4H6FiDOoTw


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Yeah... I'm not a big fan of the Lost Way Girl either. I really like the concept, it fits the bump-and-go mechanism so well to have a girl missing her head wandering around! There are two main problems I see with her though. First is the lack of body structure, like you mentioned- The whole thing looks like a tall cardboard box with arms moving around  The other thing that bothers me is the voice. It's way too nice sounding for a girl missing her head. I would have expected something more like an echo-y, ghost-like voice from her (It could be the voice actor too, though). Like I said, I really like the concept though.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

yeah good concept, poor execution...


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

JoyfulCrow said:


> But...if they were going to have Sally blink, why didn't they glue fake eyelashes to her eyelids instead of painting them onto her head...
> 
> They also posted this preview today and I came to find this thread just to express my disappointment. It looks like they draped a nightgown over a cardboard box and then put the whole thing on a Roomba.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4H6FiDOoTw



I am wondering if you let it move around for more than the 18s they did in the sneak peak video if the dress gets caught up in the wheels of the Roomba and she flops over on her nonexistent face.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I just checked for store locations and the site says check back after Aug 15......After that comes the what's the themes? mystery game....LOL....ZR


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

Does that mean stores will start opening then? I'll be visiting USA from 15-21 August and really want to do some halloween shopping before I go home!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I think the Sally animatronic looks amazing. Although I think id rather her be static. Her arm movement doesn't add that much to the prop. And those blinking eyes are quite loud.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow, that’s ridiculous how they created Sally. How could they not think that the eye blinking mechanism wouldn’t bother people? What a way to ruin an otherwise beautiful prop. Good thing I’m not a collector!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Unfortunately no, they won't be open....They put out the list in Aug so we know where they are going to be when they open since store locations change every year....It's usually late Sept in my area when they open....You should post a new thread about visiting the states and where your going to be so the locals in the area can tell you Halloween type things that are there....ZR



benjamin said:


> Does that mean stores will start opening then? I'll be visiting USA from 15-21 August and really want to do some halloween shopping before I go home!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like we're getting a witch version of the sitting scarecrow this year. This version is actually different than the one at party city


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I like the scarecrow version better.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

She's pretty cool, I'm sure she'll get just as much of a scare as the clown and scarecrow did in stores. I'd say the head jerking motion on this one is much more realistic than the pop-up motion on Party City's, which makes me like this version much more.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got an email about these ladies.




]

Um...nope. Not for $189.99. People are raving about it in the comment section of that video though which makes me think they're all bots or have too much money & aren't members here. 

Like a lot of the Spirit stuff, I like their looks, it's very reminiscent of those kids in Village of the Damned, but once again, a big nope for me.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

i'll wait and see if i can snag them half price.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I feel like a lot of their stuff this year has a great look but a lot misses the mark for me. Of course this will not stop me from going to Spirit & probably buying something there, even if it's just some more car magnets.

They do seem to have gotten Michael Myers right & some of the Chucky stuff too. But then most of the people that license those figures won't let them get it wrong. I think I've just decided that I'm not just a big animatronics fan. Maybe I'm more of a static prop kinda girl. 

I still love going into a store that's totally devoted to nothing but Halloween. I wish we could use the store locator before August 15th!!


----------



## VictorCreed (Jun 28, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> I feel like a lot of their stuff this year has a great look but a lot misses the mark for me. Of course this will not stop me from going to Spirit & probably buying something there, even if it's just some more car magnets.
> 
> They do seem to have gotten Michael Myers right & some of the Chucky stuff too. But then most of the people that license those figures won't let them get it wrong. I think I've just decided that I'm not just a big animatronics fan. Maybe I'm more of a static prop kinda girl.
> 
> I still love going into a store that's totally devoted to nothing but Halloween. I wish we could use the store locator before August 15th!!


Come on Micheal Myers and Chucky are great!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Like I said, they really get the licensed figures down pat, you're right, they are great. The owners of those licenses make them get that stuff perfect before they'll let it go out to the public. I prefer one of the other sitting Chucky figures over the standing one but I like mouth movement & the sitting one has that.

I'm just not a collector of any of the horror guys like Michael or Chucky that's all, but I totally understand the love collectors have for them.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...?relationType=recentlyViewed&thumbnailIndex=8
The some some "new" Scarecrow prop that looks like a repurpose of the old Flesh Eating Zombie/ Limb ripper wereolf mechanics


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

The reason every Spirit prop has 5 star reviews and comments that praise them is because those are all written by those kid "haunters" who automatically think every prop Spirit releases is flawless and they'll pretty much buy all of them. And they usually write those reviews beforehand without even owning the item or buying it. The only things I'll probably buy this year are Jack and Sally. Nothing else really speaks to me


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ghostbust99 said:


> The reason every Spirit prop has 5 star reviews and comments that praise them is because those are all written by those kid "haunters" who automatically think every prop Spirit releases is flawless and they'll pretty much buy all of them. And they usually write those reviews beforehand without even owning the item or buying it.


That makes sense. 

I don't think they're all bad, but it does seem like the youtube comments are kinda skewed way to positive. I know some of those props are cool & look great, but it seems like they're just a little TOO positive, especially for YouTube where you'll find people trolling EVERYTHING.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I love those sweet little faces of double trouble. I really like this prop but its a bit pricey. If im lucky they could have one left after Halloween. I also tend to like static props but some animatronic props hit tge mark for me.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I actually really like the Double Trouble twins, but the price is really high considering their height and animation... Each is only 4-and-a-half feet tall (Which makes sense since their children I guess), and they only have head movement. I do love how synchronized the movement of their heads are, it really adds to their creepiness. I wonder if it will be that synchronized in person though. If they both also had mouth movement I feel like it would be much more worth the cost. Definitely a possibility for a clearance purchase, though.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm really liking the Lost Her Way and Double Trouble props for their old-fashioned style and restrained effects. It's about time we got a life-size roamer, and a blind headless ghost is perfect. Double Trouble are really wonderfully creepy (no LED eyes!) and the head turning is great. I don't see much else they could have done without ruining the vibe. The witch is okay, but the newest scarecrow is just as dynamic as the Hazmat Zombie...which is to say not at all.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

This one has some great animation lol


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Even though Burlap Horror is a static prop like Hazmat Zombie, he's actually one of my favorites so far this year. I love the combination of a scarecrow with some kind of monster, and I kind of get a Leatherface feel from him which I love. Plus, nothing can go wrong with static props.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

The lack of creativity is depressing...I have this prop, it was called 'evil scientist' the first time around.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> The lack of creativity is depressing...I have this prop, it was called 'evil scientist' the first time around.


I don't understand. Are you talking about the Spirit 2013 Evil Scientist? If you are, there's little to compare. Because this prop is a static figure and a scarecrow, without speech or animation. The Evil Scientist was human(ish) and had animation and a scare. The only thing remotely similar is the fact that they both wear aprons. And even those are different-looking.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> I don't understand. Are you talking about the Spirit 2013 Evil Scientist? If you are, there's little to compare. Because this prop is a static figure and a scarecrow, without speech or animation. The Evil Scientist was human(ish) and had animation and a scare. The only thing remotely similar is the fact that they both wear aprons. And even those are different-looking.


We'll just have to agree to disagree...they both wear aprons, they both have hands that can grab onto things and they put a different head on this one and took away the voice box. I love Spirit and have thousands of dollars in animatronics alone...but this prop is a miss @ $149...sorry.


----------



## HalloweenLover1998 (Jul 5, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> The reason every Spirit prop has 5 star reviews and comments that praise them is because those are all written by those kid "haunters" who automatically think every prop Spirit releases is flawless and they'll pretty much buy all of them. And they usually write those reviews beforehand without even owning the item or buying it. The only things I'll probably buy this year are Jack and Sally. Nothing else really speaks to me



Looming Strawman
Pumpkin Patch Prowler
Burlap Horror
Hugz The Clown 
10FT Towering Reaper

They're all really cool props I think for the most part spirit has done a good job this year with it's props. 
theres just a few i think are dumb.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> FascinatinatedFright said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand. Are you talking about the Spirit 2013 Evil Scientist? If you are, there's little to compare. Because this prop is a static figure and a scarecrow, without speech or animation. The Evil Scientist was human(ish) and had animation and a scare. The only thing remotely similar is the fact that they both wear aprons. And even those are different-looking.
> ...


It's fair if you think they're too similar, but I'm pretty sure they're from different manufacturers, so it wasn't a deliberate rehash.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Now THIS is amazing: The Crawling Dead. 






The 2011 remote-controlled Crawling Zombie had one of the most realistic movements of any Spirit prop I'd seen before. This year YJ is bringing that movement back, with a zombie woman! This is definitely on my list for this year, she's absolutely amazing! I'm also surprised she's not more expensive, too, since the 2011 Crawling Zombie had the exact same movement and it was $149.99. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Dude, there is no similarity to the props beyond the apron. I have the Evil Scientist (and perhaps the majority of large Spirit animatronics 2012-2016) and there's just no resemblance. To suggest otherwise is just being silly.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

CCdalek said:


> Now THIS is amazing: The Crawling Dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! The crawling zombie girl is in my top five props, and I have scores of large animatronics. I also have the zombie crawling "businessman" but I don't like him as much. I stopped myself from buying the third crawler (skeleton head), but I obviously have to get this one. I will have to pair it (in some fashion) with clawing cathy and carl, though I have them poking thru my railings (an awesome effect).


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Spirit's crawling dead prop looks very nice. Her face is very creepy and realistic. Spirit definitely has some really good props this year.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Spirit Halloween stores have officially begun opening. The store locator isn't up however, so you'll need to directly drive out to your local stores to see if they're open or not. They will be opening through September.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhh I’m really liking that crawling dead prop....I may just have to check that one out!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

That crawling dead prop does look pretty good. Some organs trailing out behind would look good too.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Not exactly the right place to ask this I think, but anyone have the instructions for this? https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...tDescending&currentIndex=24&thumbnailIndex=35


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Some people have been getting videos of an early-open location. The themes seem to be two parts of a farm, with the entrance theme being the fields and the back being the house. The house is actually an enclosed structure you can enter, blacklit and with screams to startle you. The scant video taken of the Sneak Peek TVs have shown a farmer's-head-on-pitchfork animatronic to be revealed.

Also, apparently Sally's eyes aren't as loud in person.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

They just released Sally for sale @ $259.99 & in the video on their site the arm that's holding the rose is the one that moves. Of course you can't hear any eye motion on the vid but I doubt they'd allow that to be shown anyway. I'd like to see her in store.

https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...pirit+7.30.18+A&utm_content=Sally+Animatronic


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Has anyone bought this item: https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...cus pocus mug&thumbnailIndex=7&Search=Find+It

I saw in the reviews that both people said the writing came off...even when they hand washed it. For $10 I don't want to buy a mug that'll have the writing come off of it as soon as I wash it...


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I love the themes, they match pretty close to what I do. I'm glad to see Empty Soul on swing is back I missed getting that last year. I wonder what the barrels are made of $25 doesn't seem bad at all and I also can't wait to see the corn stalks.


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

$259.99?? Way out of my budget for just one prop this year. Shame, Sally looks great though.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

This guy would be the ultimate 10 foot crank ghost if you had the perfect tree to hang it from.....Just pipe smoke into him and lighting....ZR

https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro...1005/c/0/sc/1011/163719.uts?thumbnailIndex=22


----------



## yarter (Mar 13, 2018)

I dont know about anyone else, but with todays offical release of all the new stuff that will be in spirit this year...I am left disappointed. They appear to be trying to go higher price tag, but the quality has gone down. There is a huge gap of new stuff under the $150 price range, and again most people here can make way better. There are one or 2 items that I can pick through and will pick up (but only to mod them)...but it just seems this year they went heavy animatronics. The sounds they make seem a joke half the time...the movement is crap (of course this is just my personal opinion) and the price...ouch.
*sigh*


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

yarter said:


> I dont know about anyone else, but with todays offical release of all the new stuff that will be in spirit this year...I am left disappointed. They appear to be trying to go higher price tag, but the quality has gone down. There is a huge gap of new stuff under the $150 price range, and again most people here can make way better. There are one or 2 items that I can pick through and will pick up (but only to mod them)...but it just seems this year they went heavy animatronics. The sounds they make seem a joke half the time...the movement is crap (of course this is just my personal opinion) and the price...ouch.
> *sigh*



I know this isn't a "dump on Spirit Halloween" thread but I have to agree. The stuff looks like junk in their own professionally shot photos and videos so I can't imagine what it will look like in person. The Spirit Halloween YouTube fanboys are all exited but I am not. The Sally animatronic is one good example. It's expensive. It really doesn't move much and It has an obvious design flaw (I sense there's something in the wind that feels like tragedy's at hand CLICK, BZZZZ) It's already been pointed out here but watch an actual video of someone who has one, if you haven't already, but not the spirit video with the carefully edited soundtrack and you'll see what I mean). I suspect their marketing strategy for that one is that people will buy it anyways regardless of the actual quality because they already have Jack Skellington so why bother reducing their profit margin with a better prop. Looming Scarecrow is another. Ridiculous soundtrack and it looks like it doesn't so much lunge but bend over like it's having a small back spasm. Enough ranting because this isn't the thread for it.

I'll go into my local Spirit when it opens to look at the stuff, and laugh at the prices, but I definitely won't be buying anything because almost every item from large to small is overpriced.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Few neat odds and ends, but I think HUGZ is the only piece I'm buying right out of the gate this year.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

This has easily been proven to be the worst year for the Spirit Halloween, and the season hasn't begun yet. I cannot name one animatronic that I am dying to get, as they all are poorly designed, poorly animated, and of course, overpriced. The prices this year are absolutely sickening. I would rather buy one professional animatronic for around a grand than three cheaply made animatronics for $300 a piece. The themes this year don't seem appealing either. The front-theme (barn) is filled with clowns (for whatever reason), making it look entirely out of place. The back theme (mansion) is even worse. It looks big from the outside, but it only has a 5 ft path to walk down, and the overall space it takes up is not worth it to display only 4 or 5 animatronics.

In conclusion, the pricing at Spirit Halloween is scary, and not in a good way. You cannot expect people to pay $270 + shipping + tax for an animatronic that looks like a Muppet and has one movement. It's a joke. The only 'good' prop based on the looks of things is the Man's Best Friend animatronic, but its price tag is a whopping $170. What were they thinking? The jumping spider retails at $49 (which I think is the only fair price in the entire store). They are charging an additional $120 just because its a dog with a thin-plastic dog house? Goodness, I would rather buy some of the older animatronics that they have, like the Towering Chained Ghost (which I have ordered). The only other animatronic that I liked was the 10ft Towering Reaper, but he's $250 and he's Online Only (add shipping and tax) and you're at about $300 for an animatronic that only turns his head from left to right.

Hopefully Spirit Halloween can pick things up for next year, as the last poor year was 2014, but at least the animatronics as a concept were cool, it's just that they broke after one activation. This year, we can only base opinions on the professionally shot videos they have taken, which even before being seen in person, look awful. Not to mention, they are introducing absolutely zero new animated Zombie Babies, or table-top animatronics in general.

At this point, you're better off shopping either at a professional Halloween shop (as Spirit Halloween is NOT professional anymore), or doing business at a Home Depot or Lowes, who will give you a better quality animatronic for half or even a fourth of the price you'd find at a Spirit Halloween store or online.

This was not intended to throw shade at Spirit Halloween, but more as a constructive-criticism for the 2019 Halloween Season.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well here's the other stuff that has been released lately...

Forgotten Farmer 








Mans Possessed Friend 








And this tricycle from last year but without the doll, but it's $90 this time and every haunter kid thinks it's great 








There's really nothing good this year despite what those kids say. The only thing I might buy is Jack since I missed out on him last year but we'll see since they jacked up the price from last year (pun not intended lol)


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Ended up buying the Hocus Pocus Funko set. I was debating on that cup but no one said if they had dealt with it or not so I passed. I also debated about a Nuka Cola Gun from Fallout...would look great in my Fallout collection but no free shipping? I was going to add it to my Hocus Pocus order but the shipping went up a few bucks when I did so I skipped it in the end...if there was free shipping I would have bought the gun. idk why websites don't do free shipping anymore...quite a few of them just don't offer the option. I would gladly spend more if I knew I was getting free shipping...I HATE paying for shipping...weird thing I know (and I know I'd end up paying more in the end since I'm buying more...) but I just do.


----------



## yarter (Mar 13, 2018)

Just leave it in your shopping cart for a few days. You will get a notice from them "oh hey, we noticed you still have this in the cart but havent bought it. Here is a coupon for XYZ " a lot of times its for free shipping and 20% off


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

The nice thing about Jack this year is that they've painted the inside of his mouth black. If only he had good phrases.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Really? I had the Funko set in my cart for a week at least...nothing came.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*For the those of you in Northern NJ the Spirit Halloween on Rt23 in Riverdale opens on Friday 8/10*


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

I am selfish and think that it is great for me when Spirit gets all greedy and junky. I would rather they not produce quality props at a low price point that everyone can afford. I would rather make my own awesome pieces and no one around me to be able to compete with my yard by just going to the store... Selfish and Petty of me, but oh well.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

chachabella said:


> I am selfish and think that it is great for me when Spirit gets all greedy and junky. I would rather they not produce quality props at a low price point that everyone can afford. I would rather make my own awesome pieces and no one around me to be able to compete with my yard by just going to the store... Selfish and Petty of me, but oh well.


Yeah, And I'd rather see a porch with Spirit's cheap junk with some store bought tombstones with a strobe flashing than a bare porch with nothing out during the season (which is most of them).....Why do people insist coming into this thread just to brag/crap over Spirit stuff?....No 2 people are the same and many don't build....Imagine that!....Enjoy your superior props....ZR


----------



## chachabella (Jul 3, 2013)

LOL 
Like I said... selfish and petty!


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey guys! This is my first post, so I'd like to just talk about my favorite animatronic this year: the Burlap Horror.

I noticed some opinions implied that $150.00 is a bit too much, so I'd like to address that.

While you to make a valid point, you have to take in account everything about this prop. Firstly, most statics are $130, so I'll start from there. The head and hands have extraordinary detail, as well as the head having light-up LED eyes (red fits this guy, in my opinion).

Moving down, there's quite a lot of detail for the body, especially with the blood stains on the apron, and I love how the animatronic is a cross between two things we would have never guessed could go together.

Lastly, there is an above-average audio that sounds perfect with this particular scarecrow, and add in the fact that his arms and hands are posable, I'd say $150 is more than fair if you use a coupon.

We have to remember that Spirit raised prices for all its animatronics this year, so taking in that as well, I think it all makes for a wonderful static, and the best I've ever seen!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Yikes. Is Spirit sending their marketing team to this thread?


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

The Burlap Horror, unlike the Hazmat Zombie, has no 'bonus' features. Not only was the Hazmat Zombie an original idea, but it featured fog machine compatibility. Not to mention the $129.99 price tag. Burlap Horror is a nice piece, but overall he should not be more than $99, but Spirit Halloween always has and always will overcharge for their low quality animatronics.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ghostbust99 said:


> Well here's the other stuff that has been released lately...
> 
> Forgotten Farmer
> View attachment 554673
> ...


WTAF IS THAT?!?! Are they seriously selling a mask on a pitchfork?!?! I mean, COME ON!! 

I'm all for the licensed figures, Freddy, Jason, Chucky, Jack, etc., but that's just lazy. Oh I'm sure the head says something or it moves but really....REALLY?!?!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ZombieRaider said:


> Why do people insist coming into this thread just to brag/crap over Spirit stuff?


Isn't that the point of the thread, of any thread about stores & shopping in general? To let folks know when & where stuff is out & to either praise or condemn the merch in said thread?

Some threads are all love, some aren't. But when they release a head on a pitchfork for that much money, even if it is an animatronic of some sort, that's just lazy. 

Like I said, I'm all for the licensed figures because there is some quality control on those from the license holders. They're not gonna let a wonky eyed Jack out for public consumption, but the other stuff is just not worth it & that's only IMHO.

I make AND buy, I own quite a few store bought props, most aren't animatronics though, but I have owned many in the past but there's no way I'm forking over $70 for a talking head on a plastic pitchfork, not even for one night/one party.

If you don't have time or the inclination to make something like that, great, or if you just need it for a few hours on Halloween, then spend away, I swear I understand that & have done the same thing myself. I just think you'd be better off shopping around to other sites & stores for something else that's either a bit more expensive but better quality or just something else entirely.

I've said this many times, Spirit is really for the "normals", the people that think Halloween is JUST a holiday not a lifestyle. They have a collector market with the licensed figures but I think the other stuff is disposable.The stuff can work for a party or for the night but it won't last the entire month which is what many here would need (not me personally though).

And I think those are the glasses through which a lot of us are looking at things, long term glasses. Many need something reliable, well made regardless of the price, that can withstand all sorts of climates & that may need to work for many hours for the entire month of October (for some even longer).

A lot of Spirit props just aren't built for the needs of many of the folks here.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> WTAF IS THAT?!?! Are they seriously selling a mask on a pitchfork?!?! I mean, COME ON!!
> 
> I'm all for the licensed figures, Freddy, Jason, Chucky, Jack, etc., but that's just lazy. Oh I'm sure the head says something or it moves but really....REALLY?!?!


I'm with you on this one.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Just want to add my 2 cents. I get a lot of value from all the comments made on a prop, whether good or bad. If I wanted just the positive marketing hype, I'd go to the vendor's website.

I agree with the many assessments on this site about the quality of the Spirit props, in that they're really not all that good for the money they're charging. I make some props and I buy some props, but I don't buy stuff that looks cheesy, cheap, or like crap. Shiny plastic, bad audio and movement, and cheap, smooth, cotton fabric with a splattering of red liquid doesn't make for a quality prop.



ZombieRaider said:


> .....Why do people insist coming into this thread just to brag/crap over Spirit stuff?....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like a lot of props that are being offered by all stores this year.And I do want to hear the good and bad reviews ...after you have seen said prop or bought it.That helps a lot with what I spend my money on.I personally love spirit and I do make my own props and consider me a full fledged Halloween lover 365 days of the year.I am grateful that the stores offer these props to save me time in making them.And to be honest I have never regretted a prop that I have purchased.If I didn't like something about it I made it to what suited me.so bring on all things Halloween.. store bought or made ...animatronic...or static cause I love it all.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm curious...how many seasons have you guys gotten out of larger Spirit animatronics (not counting stuff like jumping spiders or swinging bats)? I've read older items purchased from years ago have kept going but more recent items crap out after 1-2 seasons. Some reviewers on the site have complained that their props couldn't make it through a night but I chalk that up to defective items that should've been tested beforehand.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Lets see.. my Uncle Charlie is still going strong, the little blue suited/green haired jumping clown had had a lot of work done due to plastic failure and latex tearing. Both were bought the same year. I think every prop I've bought still continues to function, I haven't one totally fail yet that I can recall come ti think on it. Almost 90% of what I've bought has been Seasonal Visions, I loved their initial pieces and just kept buying more.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

Haha I'm flattered that you like my persuasive paragraphs, but no.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

***Duplicate Post***


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

Well when, exactly, would fog ever work with this animatronic??? It's like saying that every Spirit Halloween animatronic ever released should have had red, glowing eyes because they look cool. Even for props like "Zombie Bait."

I agree about Spirit overpricing many animatronics, but if you only use that reasoning, it will go for almost everything Spirit released this year.

As I stated before, you really do have to take in everything.

Now, let's hold out hope that Spirit lowers the prices on some of the animatronics this year, and if not, there's always coupons.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

The ONLY Spirit Halloween brand I am into is Seasonal Visions. They are almost constructed of all metal, and the same goes for select gear boxes. On top of this, they have great customer service if anything were to ever go wrong. Tekky Toys, PAC, and YJ are three of the crappiest Spirit Halloween brands they have to offer. All of those manufacturers' products will break after only one or two seasons, if that. Gemmy is the in-between market. Not too cheap, but not too durable either.

In conclusion, stay away from the 'budget' animatronics you'd find at Spirit Halloween unless you know exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Gemmy is upping their quality this year though. I know Sally has haters but pretty much every Gemmy lifesize this year has had a metal Seasonal visions type setup, volume control and they work on batteries and an adapter (which is now included again). I know many want the collapsible lifesizes back and Gemmy has tried to bring them back but retailers just aren't interested anymore.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

I agree about Seasonal Visions, but Gemmy has seemed just as great to me judging from past years. Hey, anyone know who produces the Burlap Horror?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Scarecrow Lover said:


> I agree about Seasonal Visions, but Gemmy has seemed just as great to me judging from past years. Hey, anyone know who produces the Burlap Horror?


It's made by a company called PT, not sure what it stands for though


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> ZombieRaider said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people insist coming into this thread just to brag/crap over Spirit stuff?
> ...


While it's true that mass-produced props are produced for the masses, Halloween really is technically just a holiday. Some people choose to make it a lifestyle, and why not; Halloween rules, and we need more time each year for horror. But there's no inherent superiority to being above mass-produced props. It just means you have talents geared toward an area that make the alternative less appealing. 

I think I enjoy seeing what they come up with, for sure, but it's more of a fascination than an interest. I don't think I'll ever own or construct a life-size prop; I look at them as concepts and entertainment, not investments. I think that's why I have less to complain about, because I can totally understand the pricing, quality, and unoriginality being issues for actual buyers. But I like that there are different perspectives. General consumers will only care if a prop is functional. Homemade haunters may disdain them entirely. But if that's true, don't act upset that they don't cater specifically to you, because they don't. Watch and laugh from afar if you want to, at the prices and "gullible customers", but if that's consistently how you feel, then consider that you're not the target buyer. It's cool to have a more educated view on props, but it shouldn't be such an irritation.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> But there's no inherent superiority to being above mass-produced props.


Thank You for understanding the point of my posting....I was responding to a posting that posted a general statement "all spirit props suck" and "I build my own props that are superior"....There wasn't a critique of a certain prop, just the blanket statement....I've built coffins, tombstones, full facades, had a walk through with VSA routines, projections, bought the "big boys" props, etc....You name it....So what?....That doesn't give me the right to come to this thread, preach to someone "building is always better"...."I wouldn't buy any of that junk".....Like I said, I'd rather see someone buy that stuff and decorate their yard with that then have an empty yard....The original poster pretty much said they don't care if someone else decorates their yard or not as long as they have the best looking yard is all that matters and they know they are just being selfish and petty....Well, I can't argue with that....I think the other posters misunderstood my point....I have no problem with people posting negative views about problems they have with props from any manufacturer....Personally, I agree it's all overpriced and not worth it....Sometimes I buy it anyway, sometimes I build it but none of that has anything to do with coming to this thread for the sole purpose of "bragging".....I've called this out twice now....I won't say anymore about it because I come here to relax and have a good time....From now on, I'll just glance over that stuff like I've done for years before...No biggie....If you have no problem killing the enthusiasm of fellow haunters then why should I care?.... ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> General consumers will only care if a prop is functional. Homemade haunters may disdain them entirely. But if that's true, don't act upset that they don't cater specifically to you, because they don't. Watch and laugh from afar if you want to, at the prices and "gullible customers", but if that's consistently how you feel, then consider that you're not the target buyer. It's cool to have a more educated view on props, but it shouldn't be such an irritation.


I also don't think people realize how much the merchandise keeps our beloved holiday alive and kicking....They absolutely do more to promote Halloween than all of us mere home haunters scattered about the country can ever hope to....ZR


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

Cool, thanks for the info about the company!


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Scarecrow Lover said:


> ...
> 
> *Now, let's hold out hope that Spirit lowers the prices on some of the animatronics this year, and if not, there's always coupons.*


Forty five years ago, I was about five years old at the time, I was at our local mall with my dad and they had one of the first video arcade games out. Everyone was watching someone play it because, for the 1970's, it was something no one had really seen before. I asked my dad if I could try. He looked at the price, 25 cents, and said that I should wait because with the cost to procude electronics coming down, before you know it, the price to play will be down to 10 cents. I looked at him and asked "if people are willing to play the game at 25 cents why would they reduce their profit margin by lowering the price". Everyone standing around laughed. I still didn't get to play the game though, and forty five years later most arcade games are at least 25 cents, or more.

Moral of the story. Spirit Halloween is not going to lower it's prices and reduce it's profit margin because there are plenty of people willing to pay the current price. All you can hope for is the end of year clearance, and as you mentioned, coupons.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

Actually, if I'm not mistaken, it's lowered prices for select animatronics in the past, which is why I made the statement in the first place. Countless people have been complaining about the prices, so I still believe that there's at least a chance Spirit will lower the prices of a few of their animatronics.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

HereForTheBoose said:


> I'm curious...how many seasons have you guys gotten out of larger Spirit animatronics (not counting stuff like jumping spiders or swinging bats)? I've read older items purchased from years ago have kept going but more recent items crap out after 1-2 seasons. Some reviewers on the site have complained that their props couldn't make it through a night but I chalk that up to defective items that should've been tested beforehand.


Untimely Death Statue 2014, Grave Watcher 2014, Roaming Antique Doll 2015, Roaming Rosie 2016 I haven't had any issues with any of my props.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I have an obsession with doll props. I just want all of them. Spirit has a new static prop at 35" tall for $29.99 called sinister spirit doll. Update: Spirit raised the price by $5 so now its $34.99.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Skullkrane said:


> The ONLY Spirit Halloween brand I am into is Seasonal Visions. They are almost constructed of all metal, and the same goes for select gear boxes. On top of this, they have great customer service if anything were to ever go wrong. Tekky Toys, PAC, and YJ are three of the crappiest Spirit Halloween brands they have to offer. All of those manufacturers' products will break after only one or two seasons, if that. Gemmy is the in-between market. Not too cheap, but not too durable either.
> 
> In conclusion, stay away from the 'budget' animatronics you'd find at Spirit Halloween unless you know exactly what you're looking for.


Tekky toys showed great service to me when my demoica broke.They contacted spirit to get in touch with me and ship another while I kept the broken one.It was all done by email and no effort.But that was way back when it may have changed now.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Of all the pops this year, the doghouse prop catches my eye. But what has me very interested is the farmhouse/haunt facade being for sale at what I'd consider the right prices for cardboard, lol. I keep seeing the prices of it all in videos and it's cheap. Has anyone asked the store manager what the deal is? I'm guessing you can't take it till after the holiday and you're on your own with breakdown and haul away? Anyone know for sure? I tell ya, I wouldn't buy a bunch of cardboard normally, but it looks cheap and that facade is something that would actually work for me, especially if it includes the second floor facade.


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

Ditsterz said:


> Untimely Death Statue 2014, Grave Watcher 2014, Roaming Antique Doll 2015, Roaming Rosie 2016 I haven't had any issues with any of my props.


I had bought the last Limb Ripper Werewolf last year and hope it'll make it through this year. I remember the left eye kept falling out of the socket. I hadn't taken him out of the box beforehand so that was a surprise. I'll have to glue it on at some point.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> Of all the pops this year, the doghouse prop catches my eye. But what has me very interested is the farmhouse/haunt facade being for sale at what I'd consider the right prices for cardboard, lol. I keep seeing the prices of it all in videos and it's cheap. Has anyone asked the store manager what the deal is? I'm guessing you can't take it till after the holiday and you're on your own with breakdown and haul away? Anyone know for sure? I tell ya, I wouldn't buy a bunch of cardboard normally, but it looks cheap and that facade is something that would actually work for me, especially if it includes the second floor facade.


I'd say if they only have the one display, it would be almost impossible to end up in your hands....Someone is going to be friends of the person working there, or it could be someone who works there, etc.....I wouldn't want to pay ahead because it's probably going to be broken into pieces or part of it missing or just be completely gone when you show up the day after to claim it....They'll nonchalantly say they don't know what happened to it but they'll give you a refund.....I've had enough of these types of things happen to me to know how it goes.....My latest experience like that was last year....I was buying a bunch of props from a pro haunt that was basically giving the stuff away....I was digging around on one of the higher shelves and found a 5 foot tall cross tombstone made of foam with a mourner girl hugging it....Basically a $500 prop when it was new no longer in production....He was only taking cash and only wanted $25 I didn't have on me at the time with everything else I was buying but told him I'd be back tomorrow....My gut feeling told me to put it back up on the shelf where it was hidden but I didn't....Tomorrow came and said he couldn't meet up with me that evening, it would have to be the next day because a vehicle broke down....When I called him the next day he said it was bought by someone else....I went back to buy another big load anyway and it was still there the following day....After talking to him about it, I found out his wife took a picture of it sitting on the ground later that evening after I left and showed her co-workers who then wanted to buy it....If I would have listened to my gut feeling and put it back, she wouldn't have taken the picture....When there is only 1 of something, it's much harder to score for yourself.....LOL....I tried really hard to get those Spirit plastic spooky tree displays the year they had those with no luck too.....I'm thinking you'd have to be extremely persistent and downright ruthless to get one of those displays if there is only one for sale per store......Even then it won't be easy unless you work there or are really good friends with the manager who just happens to work there...ZR


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

ZombieRaider said:


> I'd say if they only have the one display, it would be almost impossible to end up in your hands....Someone is going to be friends of the person working there, or it could be someone who works there, etc.....ZR


 I went to several spirit stores in an attempt to get the light up alphabet stranger things wall display. Lost cause. Strange thing was that most were sold and already taken from the store way before Halloween.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> I'd say if they only have the one display, it would be almost impossible to end up in your hands....Someone is going to be friends of the person working there, or it could be someone who works there, etc.....I wouldn't want to pay ahead because it's probably going to be broken into pieces or part of it missing or just be completely gone when you show up the day after to claim it....They'll nonchalantly say they don't know what happened to it but they'll give you a refund.....I've had enough of these types of things happen to me to know how it goes.....My latest experience like that was last year....I was buying a bunch of props from a pro haunt that was basically giving the stuff away....I was digging around on one of the higher shelves and found a 5 foot tall cross tombstone made of foam with a mourner girl hugging it....Basically a $500 prop when it was new no longer in production....He was only taking cash and only wanted $25 I didn't have on me at the time with everything else I was buying but told him I'd be back tomorrow....My gut feeling told me to put it back up on the shelf where it was hidden but I didn't....Tomorrow came and said he couldn't meet up with me that evening, it would have to be the next day because a vehicle broke down....When I called him the next day he said it was bought by someone else....I went back to buy another big load anyway and it was still there the following day....After talking to him about it, I found out his wife took a picture of it sitting on the ground later that evening after I left and showed her co-workers who then wanted to buy it....If I would have listened to my gut feeling and put it back, she wouldn't have taken the picture....When there is only 1 of something, it's much harder to score for yourself.....LOL....I tried really hard to get those Spirit plastic spooky tree displays the year they had those with no luck too.....I'm thinking you'd have to be extremely persistent and downright ruthless to get one of those displays if there is only one for sale per store......Even then it won't be easy unless you work there or are really good friends with the manager who just happens to work there...ZR


Yeah, but when push comes to shove and you're faced with breakdown and storage of the spirit display, that's where a yes quickly turns into sorry, but I can't do it. That's a serious haul. I'll ask my local spirits when they open up and see what the deal is. Don't forget, these aren't asking a cold question about buying the set. It has the set clearly for sale! Interesting.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> Of all the pops this year, the doghouse prop catches my eye. But what has me very interested is the farmhouse/haunt facade being for sale at what I'd consider the right prices for cardboard, lol. I keep seeing the prices of it all in videos and it's cheap. Has anyone asked the store manager what the deal is? I'm guessing you can't take it till after the holiday and you're on your own with breakdown and haul away? Anyone know for sure? I tell ya, I wouldn't buy a bunch of cardboard normally, but it looks cheap and that facade is something that would actually work for me, especially if it includes the second floor facade.


I bought the bridge last year (for $40) and the manager told me I could take any of the cardboard displays I wanted because they hadn't sold and they were going to have to break them down and haul them to the dumpster. I guess every store is different but you can't be sure until you ask.

The bridge was listed at $1,500 and I heard of people paying $500-750.

That was on November 2, BTW. Prices are much lower on November 2 than they are on October 2.


----------



## spooky night (Sep 23, 2011)

This is what I was told about the displays,. They now have a sign on their displays that say they are for sale and how much. The prices listed are low, for instance the water tower was like $70.00 or something. The haunted house was sold in parts. Each panel was $10.00 and there are eight of them,roof was$10 and porch sold in two pieces for $25 each. So not bad for a total of $140, but here's the catch. It is now treated as an auction and you have to outbid everyone else to get it.
In the past, it was first come first serve. I was going to pay cash for the asking price, then found out it is way different this year. Very disappointed. Take note Spirit, not a good idea to piss of your best customers that come early and spend the most money for props.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

spooky night said:


> This is what I was told about the displays,. They now have a sign on their displays that say they are for sale and how much. The prices listed are low, for instance the water tower was like $70.00 or something. The haunted house was sold in parts. Each panel was $10.00 and there are eight of them,roof was$10 and porch sold in two pieces for $25 each. So not bad for a total of $140, but here's the catch. It is now treated as an auction and you have to outbid everyone else to get it.
> In the past, it was first come first serve. I was going to pay cash for the asking price, then found out it is way different this year. Very disappointed. Take note Spirit, not a good idea to piss of your best customers that come early and spend the most money for props.


Huh, interesting. Thanks for that info. Sounds like the manager is looking to make the most bucks they can rather than the official Spirit policy on how the sales will be handled. From memory, spirit used to sell the displays online too but of course shipping was surely insane. Some past displays have caught my eye but this years barn house is very cool. I'll ask my local spirits more about it too.


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm gonna have to go by the now pretty much abandoned Gwinnett mall tomorrow after I pick up my copy of Avengers: Infinity War tomorrow. All the past places I've seen Spirit set up shop are either occupied or have no banner saying they're opening soon. Only other place I can think of is the Gwinnett mall and in the past the store was the tiny set up.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Shockwave199 said:


> Huh, interesting. Thanks for that info. Sounds like the manager is looking to make the most bucks they can rather than the official Spirit policy on how the sales will be handled. From memory, spirit used to sell the displays online too but of course shipping was surely insane. Some past displays have caught my eye but this years barn house is very cool. I'll ask my local spirits more about it too.


I suspect it is kind of the opposite. Likely this is a corporate decision that I am sure managers hate.


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone know if Spirit is dying off? For the last 3 years or so, we've seen dramatically fewer stores open up. 2015 Halloween in our town - 7 stores. This year - 2.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

They are slowly dying, not because they are losing demand, but because they overcharge for everything and everything they have is poorly made garbage, whether it be a costume or animatronic. The only people that buy from Spirit are collectors who could care less about the cost, nor quality of the items they had. Spirit used to be a good, low-budget Halloween store, but now, it's the complete opposite unfortunately.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

It varies a lot here. We've had a Halloween Express here since I was a kid. Spirit came in around 2005? They were brought in as a franchise by a local party chain. They ran around 5 years, expanded to two stores the last time then the party store dropped it in favor of carrying those similarly priced items from that one manufacture..like the corpses and half torsos that are a bit messy? Anyway it came back last year in a rough location in two cities, this year they are opening again in a better one. I think they just cycle depending on sales.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Went in mine and the only part of farmhouse worth a thought to me would be the back half that I may be able to re-cover. Manager told me that part is not for sale only the cardboard front as they are re-using the back half in 2020. Anyone else get this info by any chance? 2020?? Is it really worth carting them in their pods?


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

The stores near me are different in my local store its the first name on a list for the item gets first dibs on that item, they also had a price sheet from Spirit. Stores around 20 + miles I have gone to its a first come basis so to my surprise about my local store as I checked out the bigger one first and asked there didn't bother to ask my local one at first.

Now on the prices like I said they had prices for the items on a sheet and went of that and that is what you paid but as stated once you get to the last days they are just trying to get rid of it. Like last year I just wanted the Spider and web lights and a tree. Well went in the next day and teh trees were marked down 90% so like 5 bucks so bought most of them at least what I could fit, along with a couple of other props I got for 90% off like the attack spider as it was the last one. And teh last wolf spider beat the employee to it but she duid say i was saving her but she knew how many trips I made in there at the end.

My store was still closed on the weekend when I went to look at Biglots as in the same strip mall just said opening soon. Need to go there next week as camping this weekend and see if anything is there that I want. No cardboard stuff for me though as my main haunt is at a campground.


----------



## SATX (Jul 20, 2018)

Went by what will probably be the biggest one in the area yesterday. Saw maybe one or two things of interest. Was pretty disappointed in the farm house, for some reason I thought it'd be bigger. You walked in and the only thing they had inside was the headless girl prop that moves around and a loud shriek from a speaker that was dialed up to over 9,000. The exit was maybe 3-4 feet away too. I didn't see the Michael Myers prop either. Figured they had just opened not long ago and will get more over the season.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Cloe said:


> Went in mine and the only part of farmhouse worth a thought to me would be the back half that I may be able to re-cover. Manager told me that part is not for sale only the cardboard front as they are re-using the back half in 2020. Anyone else get this info by any chance? 2020?? Is it really worth carting them in their pods?


That's actually true, I'm a sales associate at Spirit and I was told that they will be re-using the frame in the back for future In-store experiences. I guess it's much easier to build and much more long-lasting than cardboard obviously, but I was also surprised that they'll be storing it in the pods for so long. I guess we'll have to wait until 2019-2020 to see what they use it for.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

None of the locations I've helped at or visited so far this year have gotten Michael yet, most have the same animatronics as all the other locations I've been to. All of them were still missing Michael, Looming Strawman, Pumpkin Patch Prowler, Nightmare Harvester, and Double Trouble, plus maybe a few more I'm forgetting about. It's a bummer since Michael and the Nightmare Harvester are the two I'm most looking forward to this year.


----------



## bloodycorpse (Nov 3, 2017)

My store was first come also for display items and I'm first on the list for the farmhouse, water tower, and weather vane I'm gonna put the farmhouse in front of one of those large 15 by 30 foot tents and just use it as the front facade.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I've yet to go to one (the closest location should open as soon as the closing store vacates the space), but I've noted that most of the stores in the videos are lacking the Nightmare Harvester, Strawman, and Double Trouble props. From what I've seen, though, Double Trouble seems to be disappointing. Either their heads are turning toward each other or not in sync, or, as in one tour video, they aren't making any sound. 

I also hate the interior of the farm house. It seems like wasted space and it could have been a cool dimension to the display instead of a punishing startle.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Spirit Halloween stores get their animatronics in shipments. I've been to two so far and both have had the exact same animatronics in terms of the newer ones. The only stores to have all of the animatronics are the flagship stores that are placed around the country, with the head one being in New Jersey. Everything should be up by the end of the month however.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

*Spirit Halloween coupon*

Do i still need to print these out?
Can't just show the coupon from the website on my phone?


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

I’ve used them on my phone at same places before and they ask for your email. I like to print them out in case I have kids with and they can each use one.

Has any one received the coupon in the mail yet? 2 Yeas ago I got a tiered coupon that over a certain amount was 25% off with free shipping that included oversize. Last year someone got one and posted it on YouTube


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I went to a local store today. The farmhouse wasn't labeled for sale. I didn't bother asking. The only reason there's a little walk through behind the facade is because the whole front cardboard facade is attached to the wooden beam structure behind it. The facade is really thin cardboard. So they made use of the little room the beam structure makes and I have to say, it's a huge hit with customers. They love walking through that things and everyone else loves seeing people get the stuffing scared out of them. I think the speaker is way too loud though. That can definitely put a real hurt on your ears. But be aware, the facade needs quite a support structure behind it and they used wood beams. It will not stand on its own.

I was glad I wasn't interested in anything much this year. The Bubba doghouse caught my eye but the box for it is huge, it's not cheap, and it's not much of a scare. I have no room in storage for that big box at this point. The vulture interested me and the box is small too. But the wings are really cheesy and the prop overall looks like it'll break rather easily. So I went with coupons and walked out with nothing. 

Spirit stores are suffering the same fate as any other small stores- home depot and Lowe's are knocking them out. It's a matter of convenience. You're in there for a toilet flap and hey, all kinds of Halloween stuff is there too now. Different and bigger stuff. But none of it from anywhere is cheap. It's all insanely expensive. I have a ton of Halloween stuff by now. It's gotta be super cool and unique for me to open my wallet now.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

We are supposed to have 2 spirit stores within a half mile from each other this year. We did in 2016. I thought it was wrong on the website bc it would be silly to have 2 stores so close. But it was good for me. Especially the day after halloween. So I am hoping its true this year too.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

I agree,

The only appealing animatronics from Spirit Halloween this year are Hugz the Clown and Man's Possessed Friend (Bubba). I have always been a fan of the pop-out props and they do the trick, but Man's Possessed Friend is cheaply made and Hugz is overpriced. However, the Spirit Halloween name makes anything from their store an investment. Something sold at Spirit Halloween from a few years back can sell for double, or even triple the initial retail price.

Personally, Home Depot's selection appeals to me this year. Everything is unique and fairly priced from the Home Depot, and I'd rather put cash towards them than Spirit this year, despite Home Depot not having anything scary, they have cool looking pieces that will fit any display very well.

In conclusion, Spirit is a good investment, and if you know what you're looking for, can be a good place for your annual Halloween shopping, but if you're looking for convenience over future value, Home Depot is the place for you. Every other department store this year is lacking, and Home Depot and Spirit Halloween are the only two Halloween merchandise stores I would recommend checking out. Just an opinion!


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can buy a motion sensor sound box like the one Spirit uses in their display this year (in the black out room with the headless roamer)?? I asked around and no one there knew who makes it. 

Thank you!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

not sure if this is what you might be looking for.

https://www.halloweenforum.com/for-...cream-boxes-25-shipping-included-us-only.html


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Check out FRIGHTPROPS.COM.....they have all kinds of things like that.


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you! They have exactly what I need!!


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

Skullkrane, while I agree with some of your points, Home Depot has reused the generic "Evil Clown Laughing" audio for at least two of their animatronics this year, and as far as I can tell, they have few exclusives. CVS Pharmacy always has good deals with small animatronics that have tons of movement, so one could argue that visiting your local store during the Halloween season would be beneficial.


----------



## Artcurus (Aug 15, 2016)

*Spirit seemed to have stepped it up this year-new prop*

And life size no doubt-Creepy Twins

https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/decorations/animatronics/4-5-ft-double-trouble-animatronics-decorations/pc/1005/c/0/sc/1011/160948.uts?thumbnailIndex=4


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't be surprised if your thread gets merged with the big Spirit thread that's already here:
https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/196847-spirit-halloween-2018-a.html


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Artcurus said:


> And life size no doubt-Creepy Twins
> 
> https://www.spirithalloween.com/pro.../1005/c/0/sc/1011/160948.uts?thumbnailIndex=4



Well they stepped up the ridiculous markups on their products at any rate.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

bobby2003 said:


> Well they stepped up the ridiculous markups on their products at any rate.


I agree. No one loves Spirit more than me (aside form some 13 year old boys) but the quality is down and the prices up over the last few years.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think those dolls are that great either. Their licensed figures are great, but I think Home Depot is beating them this year.

YMMV of course, but I agree on the pricing. But then they're usually the only game in town so they can get away with it.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Skullkrane said:


> I agree,
> 
> The only appealing animatronics from Spirit Halloween this year are Hugz the Clown and Man's Possessed Friend (Bubba). I have always been a fan of the pop-out props and they do the trick, but Man's Possessed Friend is cheaply made and Hugz is overpriced. However, the Spirit Halloween name makes anything from their store an investment. Something sold at Spirit Halloween from a few years back can sell for double, or even triple the initial retail price.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to add my two cents. I wouldn't consider any Halloween props an investment. Yes, there are a number of props from past years that can sell for more than their original price, but there are plenty of others that don't. Asking prices on Ebay are not what these things typically sell for, then there are shipping costs (a Ghost Girl cost me over $100 to ship because it was oversized), and then a significant percentage of the time the buyer claims that the prop doesn't work, even though it did when you sent it. 

Only reasonably priced props sell quickly on Ebay. I see the same listings on Ebay for YEARS. And forget about Craigslist unless you want to sell for 20-50 cents on the dollar. 

There is also significant attrition with these props. 

I have done an incredible job over the years buying things at steep discounts, snapping reasonably priced ones off Ebay when they come up, etc., and I like to think that maybe I could recover 2/3's of what I spent on props if I wanted to sell them. It would take many months to sell them on EBAy and 2/3's is probably a generous figure. And I have gotten a large number of props after Halloween for 50, 65, or even 90% (this last, smaller and cheaper ones) off. 

For example, last year I bought five or six High Voltages that I found on clearance. $8 each. This is a desirable, collectible, and easy to ship (read small) prop. But one didn't work out of the box, another the buyer said didn't work when it arrived (who knows). So I sold three for maybe $55-$70 each, but had to refund one (the one that I sold for the most, of course) and pay for it to be shipped back to me. Ebay fees, Paypal fees, shipping costs, packaging. At the end of the day I did not make much money, and buying High Voltages for $8 each is the single best deal I have seen at Spirit over the last four years,(and I have an encyclopedic knowledge of recent Spirit props, and own almost all desirable ones from 2012-2016) and I have been to scores of Spirits over the last four years. 

But yes, Spirit's name and their boxes certainly add value to their props.


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

I have to agree as well. I normally love Spirit Halloween, but this year the prices are giving me sticker shock and the quality and originality are just not there for me. I love the look of Sally, but the awkward movement and clicking eyeballs keep it from being a must have. And it seems like every product from last year has gone up by $50? 

Besides, I have my covered bridge prop from last year's day after sale,so I guess I have enough to keep me busy. I'll hit Home Depot and Big Lots instead.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OH SHUT THE FRONT DOOR & TAKE ALL MY MONEY!!

I don't know if these are exclusive but I'm afraid I might need a few more NBC Funkos!
https://www.spirithalloween.com/thu...utm_campaign=Spirit+8.22.18&utm_content=Funko


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

RCIAG said:


> OH SHUT THE FRONT DOOR & TAKE ALL MY MONEY!!
> 
> I don't know if these are exclusive but I'm afraid I might need a few more NBC Funkos!


 The Hocus Pocus funkos are spirit exclusives. The 3 witch set is only available online. But they will be sold individually in stores.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Was just at the Falls Church Va store


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Kdestra said:


> Was just at the Falls Church Va store


Wow, no one mentioned Spirit has a horse prop this season. It looks great!


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

regarding that horse prop:
What size box does it come in.
Can the pose be changed?
I heard it has volume control and unlimited different sounds.
what was the price, as it looks cheaply made?
does it need to be used indoors or covered OR can it just be left out side with no concerns with the weather
LOL

(thanks HereForTheBoose for going there)


Jerseyscare


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

I NEED the Hocus Pocus Funko dolls!!!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Jerseyscare said:


> regarding that horse prop:


I hear it might eat all the candy before the kids get to it.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Kdestra said:
> 
> 
> > Was just at the Falls Church Va store
> ...


My hubby was just horsing around (muhaha)


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

You don’t have to go with this exact prop. It can be fitted onto different models ?



Jerseyscare said:


> regarding that horse prop:
> What size box does it come in.
> Can the pose be changed?
> I heard it has volume control and unlimited different sounds.
> ...


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

I got Michael!! I know people aren’t impressed with this Animatronic, but I think he’s perfect. I love the sound control knob and the stabbing motion.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

tcloudy13 said:


> I got Michael!! I know people aren’t impressed with this Animatronic, but I think he’s perfect. I love the sound control knob and the stabbing motion.


I think he is a cool prop. Michael terrifies me. I think he will definitely scare visitors of your haunt.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Anybody know anything about purchasing store returns?


----------



## metrodj (Aug 24, 2013)

Out Spirit Halloween in Tempe just opened recently. In the haunted house section (the one you can go into) they have these blue laser lights inside. When I asked about purchasing some, they said they didn't sell them. Does anyone know where I can get some of them?


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Are you sure they are blue laser lights? I thought the fog with that string of blue lights gave that effect . Dont really remember what they were. I have my name to buy all of the farmhouse lights.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

DJ equipment at Sam Ash or Guitar Center would be the place to get lasers


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

gcbike said:


> Anybody know anything about purchasing store returns?


 Last year there was a 4.5ft floor skull candlebra at a local spirit. It was a return from a customer. It had there address on the cardboard box. My concern was did this person return it bc it was broken. Nothing was noted on item. 
When I asked an associate at the counter about it they acted like spirit would not sell a returned broken item. But I asked if they could open it to check it. Turns out one of the arms was broken off the candelabra. My suggestion: 1. always check for broken or missing parts. 2. If it requires electricity-plug it in to see if it works 3. Make sure you can return if it doesn't work especially if its a large prop that needs assembly


----------



## ryanricks2010 (Jul 26, 2018)

gcbike said:


> Anybody know anything about purchasing store returns?


I bought a wacky mole clown, last year that was returned and said to not work right. Bought it and set it up and worked just fine. Score.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

I ALWAYS OPEN AT STORE, TO CHECK PACKING - NO ONE EVER REPACKS THE SAME AS THE FACTORY
That said, it is known that items go back into Spirits Warehouse, opened returns, (with broken or missing issues) and get sold over the internet site and shipped!
.So I also don't buy off their site.
When buying last years stock at store (mixture imited in individual stores) many have been opened (tape cut and resealed) returned with broken or missing issues. 
BEWARE - THE REAL SCARYING PART OF HALLOWEEN - waiting until the 30th to set up a prop and it doesn't work!!


----------



## metrodj (Aug 24, 2013)

xredge said:


> Are you sure they are blue laser lights? I thought the fog with that string of blue lights gave that effect . Dont really remember what they were. I have my name to buy all of the farmhouse lights.


Pretty sure they were actual lasers. Guess I should get my name down at my store too.


----------



## metrodj (Aug 24, 2013)

gcbike said:


> DJ equipment at Sam Ash or Guitar Center would be the place to get lasers


Thank you. I will check at those places. We looked at Frightprops, and they have the laser swamp thing, which is more than I am looking for.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

I stopped by to check out my local spirit Halloween this weekend. 

NBC Sally: They wisely did not have the prop plugged in so people could not find out about the terrible clicking noise of her eyelids until they got it home and it was too late. They were still setting up and some props weren't out, like double trouble, nightmare harvester, so that might change. This isn't bad looking in person but if the the eye thing is as bad as it is in the reviews it makes it useless for anything other than to look at.

Lost Her Way Girl: This was so tiny that if it wasn't up on a platform, it would be more of a tripping hazard than anything that would scare someone. Even though the store has only been open for about a week, she was also already broken. When activated she would start to say something and move, but it would cut off after two or three words and she would shut off. This might be because of something I noticed in the spirit fan boy videos and reviews which is that some of these props they basically have to reach out and slap them around a bit like Ike Turner to get them to activate so maybe it already broke from other people doing that. You would think someone in the store would have noticed.

Forgotten Farmer: Looked as cheap in person as online. Basically a hat rack with a mask on it.

Hugs the Clown: Meh

Zombie Babies: Double meh. 

Rocking Horse Dolly: It's a doll. It rocks back and forth. It's not scary or startling.

Cocooned Corpse: The fan boys loved this but in person it looks pretty cheap. Just a rocking mechanism covered in that terrible fake spider webbing (like https://www.spirithalloween.com/product/deluxe-spider-web/2094.uts), with dollar store plastic spiders. If they had put a few more cents into the manufacturing costs they could have had something like slightly oversized black widows or something. I think spiders with those large read ends look a lot more frightening. 

Overall I was just as disappointed with seeing everything in person as I was seeing it online and in videos. Probably my first and last visit there for the season.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I know a TON of kids are enamored of big vehicles in general (from firetrucks to front end loaders & on) & ya gotta admit a trash truck is a pretty cool thing to watch, but I just had to laugh at the fact that there's a LEGIT, trademarked, Waste Management costume now!

So Imma just post this here & drop the mic:


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

metrodj said:


> Out Spirit Halloween in Tempe just opened recently. In the haunted house section (the one you can go into) they have these blue laser lights inside. When I asked about purchasing some, they said they didn't sell them. Does anyone know where I can get some of them?


I inquired about the same thing, and was told the lasers may be sold at the end of the season when they sell off the farm house sections


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I know a TON of kids are enamored of big vehicles in general (from firetrucks to front end loaders & on) & ya gotta admit a trash truck is a pretty cool thing to watch, but I just had to laugh at the fact that there's a LEGIT, trademarked, Waste Management costume now!
> 
> So Imma just post this here & drop the mic:
> ]


That's funny. Dumpster is also trademarked. I used to give a reporter at another newspaper a hard time when he would capitalize it in an article (about a dumpster fire, for example). I'd ask if he went out and crawled under it to check for a manufacturer's tag to make sure it was a Dumpster-brand dumpster, instead of it being just a plain old dumpster.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

The cocooned corpse a makeover of zombie bait from a few years back. Zombie bait isn't a bad prop and if you own one, like I do, you can make it over too and save the cash. I'm really glad nothing interests me this year. Hundreds saved, for a change.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been away from Halloween for a while now. Funny thing is, now I have a job at Spirit Halloween in my area and we are open now. The props are pretty good but if they are set to continuous rather than foot switch or sensor.... the sounds get old real quick. I always go around and put them to the proper setting. 
Kind of feels weird to be back in the hobby after a prolonged absence. I haven't visited this forum in like 4 years either.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Sep 25, 2009)

I work at my local Spirit and I was told those little lights came with the huge haunted house display. Its my first time working for a place like that so we will see how it goes. Although I am grateful to have a job, I have noticed that most of the props could be duplicated and re imagined by home haunters. It has given me some ideas for my own props. The prices are not too terrible for a corporate store as compared to "Micheal's." They are way over priced!! Get online coupons before shopping there this season.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I know this is from last year, but I can't believe I only now viewed this promotional video from Spirit Halloween. If they made this a little shorter and more interactive with the actors, I think it would have been a fun and clever way to showcase their props. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4htpc_TJND4


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

They actually have been doing this for years now. You can watch segments of the most recent one on the flat-screen set-up in the stores, but we should see this year's promptly.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

My local Spirit opened today and it's terrible. They've gone from a large stand alone building to a storefront in a strip mall.It's very small and doesn't have the farmhouse. Not much in the way of decor/props - it's mostly a costume shop. Very disappointing.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Went in today. I wasn't there a whole minute and customers were asking me qestions like I work there. LOL.

Didn't see anything I was much interested in but they have a lot of COMING SOON marked shelves.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

RottingApples said:


> Anyone know if Spirit is dying off? For the last 3 years or so, we've seen dramatically fewer stores open up. 2015 Halloween in our town - 7 stores. This year - 2.


more stores in my area this year.And one opened up three weeks ago.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Restless Acres said:


> I agree. No one loves Spirit more than me (aside form some 13 year old boys) but the quality is down and the prices up over the last few years.


But that's the way it is with everything now a days.I picked up hamburger buns the other day and was like wtf did I get slider buns.Everything is smaller or less quanity for the same price or more.It sucks.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

*I wanted the swamp witch from spirit but it seems she is sold out*

Does anyone know if she is actually sold out or just not in stock yet? Or if anyone else has her?
Thanks a lot


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

They showcase the Sweet Dreams clown prop in all of their promotional material yet I found out today they will not be getting them into stores? I just can't 'play ball' and pay their insane shipping charges.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> They showcase the Sweet Dreams clown prop in all of their promotional material yet I found out today they will not be getting them into stores? I just can't 'play ball' and pay their insane shipping charges.


You can find it cheaper online including shipping.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

The best price I saw was back in July when Trendy Halloween had it for $240 with free shipping and there 20% off coupon came out around July 20th, for a total of $192

I didn’t get it because I got the Towering Boogey Man with Kid last year

Now the best I’ve seen is Halloween Express which lists him at $280 with 10% off and then the Labor Day Week coupon for 25% off and shipping of $25 for a total of $214


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I paid 195.00 for mine through The Factory Depot on eBay with free ship.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Great info guys on the Sweet Dreams prop...I see some viable options!!! Now only if I can find a better deal on the Home Depot Gargantuan Spider  But I think that is an exclusive.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Costco has a version of it, but it doesn't seem to be online.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Sweet Dream is from Morris Costumes so you should be able to find it elsewhere for a better price.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

tcloudy13 said:


> I got Michael!! I know people aren’t impressed with this Animatronic, but I think he’s perfect. I love the sound control knob and the stabbing motion.


Can you please tell me who that is beside Michael? I like her!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The girl next to Michael looks like Linda Blair from The Exorcist. ?


----------



## Disturbed1 (Sep 6, 2018)

How did Sally pass QA inspection, let alone get signed off on for mass production with those clicks! I still purchased one but she is pretty weak compared to Jack to be honest, hopefully if they continue the trend next year whatever character they decide to license doesn't seem so cheaply made. Of-course a Mayor with spinning head would be great along with a giant Oogie Boogie, or maybe even Lock, Shock and Barrel in the Tub.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Disturbed1 said:


> How did Sally pass QA inspection, let alone get signed off on for mass production with those clicks! I still purchased one but she is pretty weak compared to Jack to be honest, hopefully if they continue the trend next year whatever character they decide to license doesn't seem so cheaply made. Of-course a Mayor with spinning head would be great along with a giant Oogie Boogie, or maybe even Lock, Shock and Barrel in the Tub.



I can't help feeling the way it passed QA was that it actually didn't pass QA but it was too late to do anything about it and they figured people would buy it anyways because it was Sally.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

bobby2003 said:


> I can't help feeling the way it passed QA was that it actually didn't pass QA but it was too late to do anything about it and they figured people would buy it anyways because it was Sally.


well they were about 90% right..


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have been to the Spirit Store !it opened..Micheal Myers is very cheap///I went to purchase him and bought Hugz instead


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Made the trip out to a couple of larger Spirit stores today, all understaffed and understocked - not ready for prime time at all.

Maybe it will be worth another trip back in a couple weeks when all the stuff is out, but I was underwhelmed by what _was_ there. Two things of interest: the vulture (bird!), and the spiderweb cocooned corpse (the movement is pretty good!)


Briefly looked at Jack and Sally, but I don't do themed character anything, or anything musical, so there's no point. Makes me think about the 15th anniversary stuff though, and how once upon a time I almost won a cardboard cutout from the Suncoast store in the mall...

Alas, the closest Spirit is literally a mall concept store so I don't have high hopes. Last year it was very costume focused, with few props, almost nothing unboxed for display, and none of the theme display stuff. It's a good stop for fog juice, and I mean I'll still go, but some of the magic is lost on me

Tombstones and fence were bogo 50% off, but I've got plenty of each. Maybe I have hit critical mass on stuff.


----------



## SpookyBethesda (Oct 30, 2015)

I went to the Spirit nearest me; they've been open a couple of weeks. Zero displays or theme, very limited animatronics and zero demos set up. I was disappointed because it was a stand alone store, but the manager told methat it was small inside so they couldn't do a lot. I'll try a couple of Spirits in Virginia, I guess, although I'm going to call first to make sure it's worth it. I was bummed!


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Spirit blows this year, I've taken my money elsewhere. They're going to rest on their laurels and get their butts handed to them via home depot and lowes, heck even Big Lots has better stuff IMO. They better wake up and realize their livelihood may one year be at stake.


----------



## aaronmb (Sep 28, 2013)

Went to one that was in an old Toys R Us store. Only complaint is the animatronics are way overpriced and the store itself was too bright. Wouldve been nice to put the animatronics in a dark part to give a better effect.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

JLWII2000 said:


> Spirit blows this year, I've taken my money elsewhere. They're going to rest on their laurels and get their butts handed to them via home depot and lowes, heck even Big Lots has better stuff IMO. They better wake up and realize their livelihood may one year be at stake.


I agree....If I look where my money was spent this year from the most to the least it was Home Depot by a landslide, then Lowes, Big Lot's, Target and finally (at a whopping $12 spent) was Spirit....I found the experience shopping at Spirit boring to be quite honest.....Nobody spends money when they are bored with the merchandise or the price is too high if you do find something of interest....That was my experience....We did go to a second location yesterday that was slightly better....I found a hanging severed head made of rubber I really liked but at $36, my wife said I can't believe you'd pay that...for that ....Nah....I told her if I had a coupon that brought it down to $20, I'd think about it but even then, I don't know.....I paid twenty something bucks at Home Depot for a ground breaker full size zombie head, hands, AND feet....I didn't have to take time and effort to look for a coupon either, that was the regular price.....My perception of Spirit is no longer a place to shop for props, they and Party City have obviously switched gears to cater to the costume side of the holiday....I'm guessing that's the majority of their profit....If I had to be critical of anything corporate is doing, I'd say tame the theming down so it doesn't cost so much to buy all the cardboard crap and pay all the man hours of setting up nation wide....Invest the savings in more stocked items at better prices....I think in this regard, Home Depot had the winning formula....Nice minimal displays that highlight, not detract from a reasonably priced prop....ZR


----------



## Disturbed1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Has anyone purchased the Myers 2018 animatronic and the mask made from the same silicone mold as the one from the new film? I'm considering purchasing both and putting the latex mask over the animatronic head but was wondering if it would fit? It seems like it would look so much better with this mask as apposed to the hard plastic looking one they went with.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Bought the sinister spirit doll, billy butcherson hanging head and a bag of doll hands.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spirit*

Ok is anyone else disappointed in spirit's selection... all the props were already broken at one we went too.. poor quality too. I miss back when they had quality props


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Unfortanly, yes. but then again I am disappointed in a lot of the places quality this year. Guess it is the downside to the increasing popularity of the holiday. Higher prices Less quality. 

The spirit stores here also don't seem to be as well stocked in their selection either. The one prop I was willing to buy was only available was the store model or online.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

I am a bit disappointed overall, not just with Spirit Halloween. I was expecting to be disappointed by Spirit so the fact that I was didn't come as a great shock.

Lowes - Disappointing. Already starting to put out xmas stuff anyways. So I guess they have given up already.

Home Depot - Slightly disappointing. Dragons are not "Halloween". Cool stuff like the Headless Horseman sold out before they even hit stores. Wouldn't spend the money on something like that unless I could see it in person first.

Halloween City - There are none even open yet near me, and I won't be visiting the one 20 miles away when it does.

Spirit Halloween - Overpriced rubbish. Props already broken which is a plus because of their corny soundtracks. NBC Sally? CLICK. Probably the reason things are already broken is because if you ever watch any of the fan boy videos, they usually smack the things like they are Ike Turner to activate them.

Target - "Cute things". Decent prices. Nothing I can really use.

Sears - Does sears even sell any Halloween stuff? Are they even still in business?

Kmart - None near me.

Big Lots - None anywhere near me.

At Home - None anywhere near me.


When you start making your own props you quickly realize that most of the mass produced stuff is nothing but junk that will last a year or two at best, or maybe that's why people start making their own props.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wasn't contemplating getting much of anything this year including from Spirit. However I saw the NBC Zero online and will go in with my 20% off coupon to buy him. I have all the NBC character props that Walgreens had over the past few years with the exception of adding Zero to the scene. How could I not add him! He should hang nicely in the yard from a black shepards hook to suspend him above the ground.

The other thing I have my eye on is the two-headed snake skeleton. I'm thinking he would be a cool Carnival Side Show prop. Think I might add some reptilian fabric to his body and paint the facial area to make him look more life-like in the display. He's one of those pretty unique props this year. And perfect for the side show I think.

I see a lot of props that were released before, and that other stores have carried, and that okay with me. I've been picking up halloween items for a number of years now so while a lot of it isn't new to me, to others just starting to decorate I think it's a good thing. Many items I have and like a lot. My advices is to always go in with a coupon to use to save money. They do have a good selection of props covering all types of scenes which other stores don't to this depth and breath. I have bought a few expensive props (the skeleton horse and dinosaurs come to mind) from Home Depot and that's worked out for me for my themes but honestly not scary props but cool all the same. Picked up the Winter Dragon elsewhere and see that SH has him this year also. 

Of the props I'm seeing Spirit Halloween has online (still haven't been into a store yet), I like the 4.5 ft. Double Trouble girls. I like their haunting face and eyes. Prefer the haunting, spooky look to set the mood rather than blood and gore and jumping fright (although I do have a few "surprise" props) as we have a lot of little kids in our neighborhood I and like to make it kind of creepy as opposed to frightening. I would consider the girls with a coupon. Might be nice if I do a haunted hotel again or just have them peering out the second floor window at the ToTers as they approach.

I'll try to make it over to Spirit this coming week and check them out. We're down a car and that's really messing with what I need to do project wise already and not sure when we'll be a 2-car family again. Husband has car off running errands otherwise I'd head over to SH today to pick up the Zero and snake with that 20% off Entire Order Wicked Weekend Sale coupon. Hopefully the store will be set by the time I get to it.


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

Its been years since Ive been to a Spirit. The one I went to was also terrible. I remember when there used to be cool displays and prop areas. The one I went to was basically a big department store for costumes. It was super bright and not creepy or scary. Their focus has definently changed away from the decorating side of Halloween, which honestly was their bread and butter. They popped up with unique things for limited times. It would be cool if all the Halloween places got away from the prepackaged costume crap and MAYBE offered neat deals that allowed you to build your own costume from assorted parts. Although I honestly am missing the homeade costumes.

bobby2003: Target at least has a few odds and ends like skulls that are useful. I was a fan of Michaels selection this year because they had a lot of vintage stuff. I’m not going to get mad at Home Depot’s dragon trend. Its not my style, but I actually think they put together a decent display that gets me excited for the holiday. Thats all I really care about I think. 

Spirit sucked the Halloween spirit out of me.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hate to say it, but the coolest thing I saw at Spirit were the blue lasers.


----------



## ShellyMontrose (Sep 17, 2018)

They are open in my city right now.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Kwll2112 said:


> Hate to say it, but the coolest thing I saw at Spirit were the blue lasers.


Which they don't sell. Easy enough to find other places though. It's funny but they're actually driving customers to order a prop they're showing off somewhere else.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

went to mine and bought the crawling dead zombie actually pretty cool i've already had some good scares with her in the house just needed a mute button for real surprises! That said the store really needs restocking, mostly they had one of each item and now weeks later bare floor space. 

Talked to them about buying the sets too said around October 20th they would take bids.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

What is up with Spirit stores being too bright? I know they just rent places where they can & maybe it's a security thing, but it wasn't that long ago that you could find a Spirit that wasn't as bright as the surface of the sun. The spaces a lot of them are in now are too big, too bright & there's no thought put into putting it all together. 

Not that long ago some had some atmosphere & it seemed like the people that ran it & worked there really worked at making it all look good. There was a flow to it all & they were in spaces that they'd fit in, not some vacant ginormous Circuit City.

Now they just seem like a costume warehouse that's trashed daily (although I understand the trashing is probably unavoidable due to the nature of retail in general).


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Spirit still holds a place in my heart for Halloween season. If for nothing else seeing the "average" consumer scream and jump at the props. This year I happily found the remotes for their props - pretty expensive at $50 but can plug them into their props for remote trigger access. I know many of the forum have explained how to make these using MUCH cheaper remote triggers but my electrical ineptness made those challenging to get to work consistently. For me these were the "big purchase" for this year using the 20% off coupon.


----------



## Scaredy Cat (Jul 7, 2016)

Screaming Demons said:


> Kwll2112 said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to say it, but the coolest thing I saw at Spirit were the blue lasers.
> ...


Do you know where? I looked online and they appear to be battery-operated. Where can I find electrical ones that I can affix like they did?


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd like to know, too. Lasers don't really fit into the motif of our decor, but a blue laser might just be too cool to pass up! Especially if it has hard wired power.



Scaredy Cat said:


> Do you know where? I looked online and they appear to be battery-operated. Where can I find electrical ones that I can affix like they did?


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

I went to 4 different Spirits in the area hoping to snag some leftovers on clearance from previous years. Only ONE out of four had any clearance at all. All it had were three props and a few costumes. I almost got the Forgotten Farmer (no sound) for $37, but I passed. Also had Hay Bale Popper for $69.99 (display) but that is way too much for it, in my opinion. The stores were all dismal. Most were in Best Buys or Babies R Us stores - too large in my opinion. It seemed like there were hardly any props set up -- like they're transitioning away from what made them successful. The house setup was pretty bare -- only a couple props set up from previous years. There were only about two little areas in each store where boxes of last year's props were -- and they ALL appeared to be FULL PRICE! What the? Spirit is basically an overpriced costume store at this point. Very sad. I think maybe they saw how many of their props were breaking and they had to keep giving refunds for cheaply-made junk. Then they were stuck with them. With costumes, they can't really "break," can they? Like VenomStorm said, I felt LESS excited for Halloween after leaving each store. Too corporatized for me.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah, there is definitely less old stuff in stores this year than in years past. Many of the stores I have been to this year are virtually all new products. Clearly a corporate decision, to some degree. There is still some old stuff, but it varies.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

So I made it to the local Spirit store yesterday. The big sized props are cool but can't stand how they are constructed The Michael Myers was so bad, laughable even. I look at how they are constructed and how long they will last. The older Gemmy figures (with the round base) were bad enough but they last forever as statics. Loved the mid sized hanging props. Could have stayed in there for ever but the wife had had enough.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

As a disclaimer, I don't work for Spirit Halloween.
But we (members of the forum) seem to enjoy voicing a negative Spirit Halloween Image.
Yes the prices are high, but who here pays the full price, as the 20% off coupons work right up to 10/31/18.
Then, we buy on 11/1 at the 50% off, though some stuff may be removed from store already, or spiders are back at non "sale" of $89 so half off is more then the sale price. They are not as good as the professional props are or what we (actually some of you) can build. They are intro to haunting or the causal haunter.
They are great for Halloween! Compared to Party City (and Halloween City) or Halloween Express.
They sell way more costumes then props, the props create the atmosphere.
This kind of reminds me of the "inflatables" negative threads a few years back
My gripe is not with Spirit, but with ebay sellers!!! They list used, above Spirit's original and aren't offering a 20% coupon (LOL).

To CobhamManor - I visit 6-8 different stores every year and I've never seen them selling previous years props at less then the original asking prices (outside of spiders). Why do I visit so many, I'm scouting for 11/1. But to all, OPEN and CHECK the props, as often there are "'returns", which may not be full functioning.
SOME stores do sell returns and non full functioning units at discount (prior to 11/1), but i prefer to buy an unopened on the 11/1. 

Jerseyscare


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I didn't even know they sold last years stock in stores. Most people going into Spirit don't know the difference between this years stock & last year so of course they'd try to sell it at full price.

Though you'd think that maybe the week of Halloween they'd mark stuff down but they don't & I get that. I also remember when you could get the set pieces for free, now they charge you for them because they now know there's a demand.

I'd be interested to know if anyone here has gone dumpster diving at Spirit, in season or close to the end if not after & did you get anything cool. Because even a broken prop can still be used in some fashion.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I totally agree with almost everything you said! I am a huge fan of Spirit. If they went out of business people like me would be saddened. They have the widest selection of props and animatronics of any nationwide brick and mortar chain.

You are incorrect, however, about prior year props not being sold below original listing process. First off there is clearance; over the last couple of years I secured tons of $5 Floating Candles, $20 Rotting Coffins, 6 or 8 $8 High Voltages, numerous latex heads for $10 or less. Many, many other clearance items. Admittedly I have seen less this year, but I also have only been to 7 or 8 stores.

But besides clearance, if there are old props kicking around stores (and there are) they will ring up at the price they are in Spirit's system at; for many (but still a minority) props, this price is a very low discount price that was created in the system when the national inventory was almost out and they were discontinuing. Thus I have gotten two popup werewolves for $40, Skeeves for $40, and a number of other mid-sized or larger animatronics (can't recall all) for short money. There is a backdoor on Spirit's website to find out the last price that a discontinued item was listed at; I am somewhat loathe to give it out as I don't want their programmers to eliminate it. PM me and I'll let you in on it. So when I find an old prop that I want in a store, I always check the price on my phone using the backdoor. Usually it has not been discounted, especially this year. Even most Spirit employees don't know that the price on the box isn't necessarily what its gonna ring up at. And I have never met anyone, employee or otherwise, who knows the backdoor that allows anyone to see the price of a discontinued prop (of which many are still kicking around in individual store's shipping containers - a discussion for another day).


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> I didn't even know they sold last years stock in stores. Most people going into Spirit don't know the difference between this years stock & last year so of course they'd try to sell it at full price.
> 
> Though you'd think that maybe the week of Halloween they'd mark stuff down but they don't & I get that. I also remember when you could get the set pieces for free, now they charge you for them because they now know there's a demand.
> 
> I'd be interested to know if anyone here has gone dumpster diving at Spirit, in season or close to the end if not after & did you get anything cool. Because even a broken prop can still be used in some fashion.


Dumpster dove one year, not much at all......... I have heard of people score big with dumpsters at Spirit.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

I generally disagree with this. Just because you're a casual haunter doesn't mean the products available to you have to suck. The products at Spirit have gone down in quality and up in price over the past few years and, to me, has reached the ridiculous point. I don't know if this is Spirit, who simply sells what's available, or the manufacturers, whose offerings get crappier every year, but I'm not sure if it's a winning business model.

When we first started doing HW, about 5 years ago, Spirit was one of our favorite places to go for ideas AND products; and would go to buy things several times. Now, we make one trip at the start of the season, look around, say "Meh," and leave. We don't go back for the rest of the year. We usually buy some small things, just because it's convenient, but they're not making money from us. They used to, when they had decent stuff to buy, even if it was a little more expensive than online, we bought because we were there and like supporting them. 

I think there are a lot more people, like me, who would buy from Spirit if the quality was better and/or the prices were better. Years ago, the Spirit stores around us used to be packed with people. I don't see that too much anymore.

Simple economics states higher quality can be sold for higher prices, or lower quality can be sold for lower prices - either of these business models would work. But, lower quality for higher prices is not a very good business model. Because they sell niche products, they may be able to stay in business, but their demographics will change from people wiling to spend a lot of money on props to teenagers looking for a cheap costume.

IMHO YMMV




Jerseyscare said:


> As a disclaimer, I don't work for Spirit Halloween.
> But we (members of the forum) seem to enjoy voicing a negative Spirit Halloween Image.
> Yes the prices are high, but who here pays the full price, as the 20% off coupons work right up to 10/31/18.
> Then, we buy on 11/1 at the 50% off, though some stuff may be removed from store already, or spiders are back at non "sale" of $89 so half off is more then the sale price. They are not as good as the professional props are or what we (actually some of you) can build. They are intro to haunting or the causal haunter.
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I believe there are privately run Spirit Halloweens and corporate ones. A number of years ago I spoke with the "owner/franchisee?" of one of my local ones. He said he had five stores, bought mdse from Spirit if I recall correctly so had more leeway, and at the beginning of every season he would offer up older props at better than After Halloween prices in some cases so he could reward his faithful shoppers and welcome them back in for the season. His name was Larry, NOT the Larry who ran the forum here btw. That's how I got my swamp witch prop that I had seen someone post about that I absolutely loved and wanted so badly, only to find out it was a past years and discontinued. Got many a great deal there; and items would be anything from small things to the big Spirit Balls to some of the full-sized props. He told me that if I was looking for something that was past seasons, to let him know at the beginning of the season and he would look through his inventory from his stores and call me if he found it. Actually that was how I got the swamp witch. Had struck up a conversation with him thinking he was just the manager that year and mentioned how I wished I would have bought that prop when it was out. He asked me for my name and phone number and sure enough called me. I was so elated and it was just by chance that I had talked to him. Super, super nice guy. He got my halloween dollars as a result. Oh and he and his kids were skilled in rigging up the electronics and keeping things working. Something lacking in stores where the whole staff is seasonal and relying on following the book for building the sets and not knowing what to do when something doesn't work. He always had his stores set up early too to maximize sales for the season.

He ended up getting pushed out of the business with more halloween stores opening up right around him and the final two straws I think he said were when Halloween City opened up right next to one of his locations one year and leafletted all the cars in the parking lot and then the next year HC managed to cut a deal with the lessor of the location he had always been in for years. So people who knew he was at that location in the past would go there and instead find his competitor. He said the margins weren't that great really but he loved the halloween business but he decided it was just time to get out of the business and sell off his inventory stock. HC also "chased" out another small family run Halloween store (in that shopping center where they leafletted cars). They carried more unique items and a somewhat different stock of props than Spirit did so the two stores didn't really compete directly with each other. I spoke with the owner of the small store and she said their margins were not much either and HC had just cut too much into her profit to make it worth while anymore. Halloween City lasted in our area for 2-3 years and then pulled out after basically killing the other two off. I think the Spirit Halloween that is now in the area might be corporate run, not sure, but they always set up kind of late and I don't usually see the same people managing it or working the registers like I did with Larry's stores. He told me he originally got in the business because he and his kids loved halloween so much and the family enjoyed working the stores during the holiday and the kids always had friends that like to work there too. Really, really sad when he told me that was his last year. His employees were shocked too that it was the end for his business and they really liked working for him and thought they would have a part-time temp job each year for a while.

I will also add that Spirit Halloween used to co-sponsor Halloween Forum and offer us sneak peeks and special discounts. The last few years they were involved in co-sponsoring, the negative comments online here were pretty bad. I wasn't at all surprised when they pulled out funding, and then of course Larry the forum owner here looked for other funding for a while and ended up selling the forum and now we have ads all over the place and we lost a lot of great haunters in the process.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I just bought the pre order for the funko Hocus Pocus collection so if my local store that is still STILL not open doesn’t have them I at least have a back up plan lol.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Is your local Spirit Halloween still not open or is it just mine. I drive by everyday and it’s just the employees smoking.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't really see discounted prices on an item except returns that turn out to be broken. Last year I thought I purchased grave grabbing corpse at the 50% sale. Turns out it was grave grabbling doll inside the grave grabbing corpse box. I was so disappointed. There was a small white paper taped to the box that said grave grabbing doll. Every old prop I have seen sells for the regular price. Except rotting coffin on clearance for like 40-50. I saw compost corpse nov. 1st and didn't purchase and regretted it ever since. I don't usually visit other spirit stores til nov. 1st hoping to find deals. Scouting sounds like a good idea if I could. Still hoping to get grave grabbing corpse and compost corpse. 
I'm surprised to hear halloween city could push any business out. One year a HC store opened nearby. Not much of anything in there really. Many years ago a halloween express opened up and gave spirit competition.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ditsterz said:


> I don't really see discounted prices on an item except returns that turn out to be broken. Last year I thought I purchased grave grabbing corpse at the 50% sale. Turns out it was grave grabbling doll inside the grave grabbing corpse box. I was so disappointed. There was a small white paper taped to the box that said grave grabbing doll. Every old prop I have seen sells for the regular price. Except rotting coffin on clearance for like 40-50. I saw compost corpse nov. 1st and didn't purchase and regretted it ever since. I don't usually visit other spirit stores til nov. 1st hoping to find deals. Scouting sounds like a good idea if I could. Still hoping to get grave grabbing corpse and compost corpse.
> I'm surprised to hear halloween city could push any business out. One year a HC store opened nearby. Not much of anything in there really. Many years ago a halloween express opened up and gave spirit competition.


Grave grabbing corpse is a generic prop. Unless you want the Spirit box (and this is kind of a flat box) if you are patient you can get it for $55 or so online, at least from what I can recall.
Scouting is fun, I do it, but not as much this year. If there is a particular prop you want, ask a Spirit employee to punch it up on their system; it lists all stores that have that prop, and gives the distance in miles. If there is only one at a location, I would recommend trying to call ahead to ensure that they have it and they think it works. Open boxes with broken props are an issue of course.
My big prop regret is from 2015, incredibly the year that I discovered Spirit. Pre-divorce I did things on the cheap and didn't realize that there were inexpensive retail animatronics like Spirit has. Anyway, I have a picture on my cell phone of a Wacky Mole Clown box (left over from 2012). One of the most desirable of all Spirit props from the last decade (non-licensed, anyway). I didn't buy it (as I did not yet know Spirit props) and have regretted it ever since. 50/50 that it didn't work, of course.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

I become as frustrated as everyone when the "store" is not open yet, but I know my town has delayed openings due to inspections & permitting.
I'll have 2 stores in my town, one opened 3 weeks ago the other was scheduled (sign in window) this Monday. Drove by last night, not open. I went to the open store and ALL of their prop displays were down and gone. Didn't pass fire marshal inspection, flame test.

Wow, I just assume the old props, were still being sold for the price on the box. I have been in stores where the printed price on box was increased to reflect the price of the new stock, or they tried to charge me the new price, (that I got adjusted).

This is not an attack on any member, but I often read, "Home Goods, Spirit, Tuesday Morning, Big Lots, etc, used to have better, less expensive, cooler props.
I believe this is happens the more familiar WE (members) become with what is all ready out there and become more cynical. Kind of like how our grade schools were so much larger. I find myself guilty with Home Depot and Lowes, when they first added Halloween, I was wow, now I'm much less wow, exception might be the skelly horse and the current dragons. 

just some of my random thoughts this morning

Jerseyscare


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Jerseyscare said:


> I become as frustrated as everyone when the "store" is not open yet, but I know my town has delayed openings due to inspections & permitting.
> I'll have 2 stores in my town, one opened 3 weeks ago the other was scheduled (sign in window) this Monday. Drove by last night, not open. I went to the open store and ALL of their prop displays were down and gone. Didn't pass fire marshal inspection, flame test.
> 
> Wow, I just assume the old props, were still being sold for the price on the box. I have been in stores where the printed price on box was increased to reflect the price of the new stock, or they tried to charge me the new price, (that I got adjusted).
> ...


I absolutely agree with your point about becoming jaded and less impressed by stuff over the years, so while the stores might be similar to how they used to be we perceived them as being lesser. I was thinking this most recently in regards to Walgreen's. 

I do have to say that I am more impressed by some of CVS's items than I have been in years past.


----------



## djgeneral (Aug 13, 2008)

Has anyone found the Hocus Pocus pops? I've been looking. Only found the WInnie at my location. Need the other 2!


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

djgeneral said:


> Has anyone found the Hocus Pocus pops? I've been looking. Only found the WInnie at my location. Need the other 2!


If you mean funko they don't even ship til november 20 but you can order online.a three pack that is.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My store won’t open till the 29th LOL I have to drive 20 miles to New Jersey to actually by stuff. Until then.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I went to my local Spirit Halloween for the first time this season. Nobody greeted me although there were two or three of them standing around chatting. I finally found someone and explained what I wanted. I told her I was looking for a raven and an animatronic heart for my Edgar Allan Poe theme. She looked at me blankly then suggested I talk to the 'guy in the purple apron walking away'. 

I asked him the same question and explained my theme. Again, a blank reaction. Then he asked someone if they had any ravens. She said if they had any, they would be 'over there'. No ravens. I asked again about the heart but he said they only had the static ones. 

I walked around for awhile looking on my own but didn't find anything so I left.

I honestly don't think either of them knew who 'Edgar Allan Poe' was and couldn't be bothered to ask. They weren't rude just out of their element and not terribly interested. They could have worked at Walmart or a shoe store without any difference. 

I think if you work at a specialty store you should at least have some enthusiasm and basic customer service skills.

The displays were cool - especially the savage dog that burst out of his dog house - but I wasn't in the market for those items. 

I then went to Party City and found much the same there. Very limited stock and zoned out staff with no interest.

Disappointing to say the least but the bottom line is where am I going to find my raven and animatronic heart?


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Michael's has a jumbo raven this year:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzDsJb_txZc


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Michael's has a jumbo raven this year:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzDsJb_txZc


I heard that on here so I went to Michael's, too. Nope. Just bats, rats, cats, spiders and snakes. And no help whatsoever.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Palladino said:


> I heard that on here so I went to Michael's, too. Nope. Just bats, rats, cats, spiders and snakes. And no help whatsoever.


If ordering online is an option, here's the link for the raven: http://www.michaels.com/head-turnin...temType&pmpt=qualifying&prefv1=Online&start=4


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey guys do you know if the Spirit Halloween stores go like 50 percent off before Halloween? I like the stuff but the prices even with a 20 percent off coupon are a little too much for me


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Matt12378 said:


> Hey guys do you know if the Spirit Halloween stores go like 50 percent off before Halloween? I like the stuff but the prices even with a 20 percent off coupon are a little too much for me


No, only after Halloween and by then most things are gone.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Cephus404 said:


> Matt12378 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys do you know if the Spirit Halloween stores go like 50 percent off before Halloween? I like the stuff but the prices even with a 20 percent off coupon are a little too much for me
> ...


 oh how much off 50?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

They mail $50 off $200 (so 25% if done right) periodically. That is probably from prior online purchases. Sign up email and they probably also periodically send a $50 off $200. 

The only other pre-Halloween bargains better than that are their friends and family sale. Basically you have to either be an employee or befriend an employee. It will be one Saturday or one weekend in October, maybe the 2nd? 35% off everything.


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

Does anyone know the dimensions of the farm house display?


----------



## VirusFox (Sep 18, 2017)

Yup, the entire display is 24' long and 8' wide (Including Risers). The Roof in its entirety makes it about ~17 ft tall if I recall correctly. It's a shame they aren't selling the display in its entirety though.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

If you get the display you're just getting a pile of cardboard. The stores are keeping the frame for future use so it won't be able to support itself unless you make a custom frame. Also the display animatronics usually go on sale before the 31st


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

Yeah I have my name down at a couple stores for the display. As long as I get one, i plan on making a frame.


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

Honestly I kinda like how they’re doing it now. The cardboard is pretty cheap, and I can make a frame for probably around 50-75 dollars.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

But any moisture will destroy it, it has to be displayed indoors exclusively...


----------



## VirusFox (Sep 18, 2017)

The frame, lazers, fog machine and Scream Box aren't for sale, but display animatronics can be purchased anytime you want but you won't get the discount till later this month. I wouldn't advise using any of the display outdoors, at all. Very thin/fragile stuff.


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

I’m probably going to try “never wet” from Home Depot on it.


----------



## SilentRaven (Oct 4, 2015)

Matt12378 said:


> Hey guys do you know if the Spirit Halloween stores go like 50 percent off before Halloween? I like the stuff but the prices even with a 20 percent off coupon are a little too much for me





Restless Acres said:


> They mail $50 off $200 (so 25% if done right) periodically. That is probably from prior online purchases. Sign up email and they probably also periodically send a $50 off $200.
> 
> The only other pre-Halloween bargains better than that are their friends and family sale. Basically you have to either be an employee or befriend an employee. It will be one Saturday or one weekend in October, maybe the 2nd? 35% off everything.


FYI Spirit also gives a %10 discount for military (and sometimes police if you ask) personnel, its not widely known as they don't advertise it much but it is in the computer when the coupon button is pushed. I used to work there so i know its in the computers


----------



## VirusFox (Sep 18, 2017)

Employee 35% Off event is the weekend before halloween. The only way to get something over 25% off now is to purchase a damaged item. Some items are already going on sale (Pumpkin Prowler and Looming Strawman for example), so combine that with a. 20% off coupon you're looking at around 35% off the original price.


----------



## bsimser (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

Not sure if this has been mentioned (and sorry I'm not going through 36 pages of posts) but I talked to the local Spirit vendor here in Calgary, Alberta. They're selling their floor displays for this year (the windmill/water tower setup) as usual. In Calgary he mentioned he had a full unopened setup (cardboard and instructions only, you need to provide the props and wood) for $550 for the full set. He mentioned he would let someone have it after October 25th so you could get it for your own setup this year if you want. Too rich for my blood but thought I would post it here if anyone was looking.

Thanks


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Here at the one of the Orlando, Florida stores the floor display (windmill/tower farm scene) will be auctioned to interested buyers. At present they set at about 30 individuals. Personally, I don't know what you would do with it. It's made of cardboard and it advertises Spirit Halloween.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Doing something similar here. i just want the plastic barrels but i'm not sure what to bid, thinking 40.00 each?


----------



## Judge (Aug 10, 2012)

Just bought the Pumpkin Head animatronic from Spirit. Got it at 30% off. Overall pleased with it. Was able to get them to sell a bunch of the corn stalks to go with it. It makes a thunder and wind with a crow noise and scary deep laugh. Head and eyes and hands light up. Will post some video soon


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a close-up shot of the price list for the displays? I saw a photo somewhere but it was too small to read.

Trying to decide if I want to buy anything this year. My store only put up the water tower and corn stalks so everything else is still in boxes in the back and will probably end up in the dumpster again this year.


----------



## VirusFox (Sep 18, 2017)

Prices are negotiable. You place a bid (which can be lower than the listed price) and if you're the highest bidder you get it. (This is how my store is doing it anyway)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As much as I hate ordering from SpiritHalloween online and paying shipping (we have a store nearby and others further away), I wanted the Zero hanging prop, and my local store sold out of them early on and I checked yesterday and they never got any more in. With as popular as NBC is I didn't feel like I wanted to drive all over looking and still not getting one so used the 25% off one item code today from their website to order one. The 25% off ends tonight at 11:59pm PT (HALL25).  At least Zero was in stock and I got $5 off which almost covered my shipping (6.99). I have the Walgreens Jack, Sally and Oogie Boogie props from a few years ago and really wanted Zero. Glad I was able to order it still this late in the season.

I understand that Zero's nose pumpkin doesn't light up. Has anyone rigged up an LED and lit it?


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

Okay just bought the farmhouse display. I was able to fit almost everything in my car (with the exception of the main roof, and porch bottoms). It’ll unfortunately sit in my car until I’m back home on Friday . I’ll post pics this weekend of the display all set up.


----------



## JSL (Oct 25, 2018)

PSU412, did yours come with instructions for setting the farmhouse back up? The store I bought mine from didn't have any.


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

Unfortunately not. If anyone has these, would they be willing to share them?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I got four of the barrels tonight at least. The guy offered me the water tower too but i've no room to use it


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

Nice! I’m planning on building a frame for the farmhouse tomorrow. I also got offered the water tower, but that seems super difficult to ship.


----------



## 90Moneypit (Oct 1, 2018)

JSL said:


> PSU412, did yours come with instructions for setting the farmhouse back up? The store I bought mine from didn't have any.


They're lying. The setup instructions come printed and are at the bottom of the pallet. They can also access and print them from the Spirit Halloween site that store operators have access to. Tell them to look in the book where they recorded your bid, the regional manager should have made sure each store had the instructions placed in that binder. We should have heard back by now on our bid for the complete sealed pallets by now but I also hear a rumor that they are supposed to keep the framework for bigger and better setups in 2019 and 2020. Honestly, I'm not that interested in the cardboard, I want that 4x4 framework!!!


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

Yeah the framework is definitely not for sale. You were correct in saying that it will be used next year. Honestly I’d just buy some 4x4s and brackets. Spirit would probably charge more than Lowe’s would.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I took the day off work to hit a few stores today and Spirit was first on the list....I was there when it opened at 8am along with about 7 other cars....The place looked really picked over but I was still able to get most things I was going for....One guy wasn't so lucky because he was going specifically for some fog machines.... Unfortunately, one of the associates was packing them away for next year and said fog machines/accessories wasn't part of the sale....They got a memo a few days ago that said they weren't included so he was packing them away to avoid confusion.....I asked him if they packed anything else away because it looked so bare and he said no, things got really crazy/hectic the day before Halloween and Halloween day....People were buying everything out those last 2 days....I got 3 tombstones, noose/arrow hanging zombie, hanging skull witch, undead hanging head,fogging skull pile,3 zombie arm holding lanterns,3 pc groundbreaker, and 2 wigs my wife wanted....Didn't have any of the fortune teller crystal balls left she wanted.....My disappointments would be I noticed when I got home, they charged me regular price for the 3 zombie arm holding lanterns prop $26.99 so they screwed me over $13.50....I tried calling the number on the receipt but there is no option to talk directly to an associate, it's at least 30 miles away from where I live so an hour drive each way with traffic....Not worth the time or hassle....By the time I go back again, Spirit will be long gone....All I wanted was the price adjusted on my credit card....Oh well, back to work tomorrow so no time to worry about it...Also the lights in the witch and fogging skulls don't work...I need to try new batteries but that's minor stuff....I then went to a second Spirit store 24 miles away and got there about 10am....It was even more picked over, most of the displays were even gone....I noticed they still had fog fluid and remotes on the shelves so I asked the associate if they were for sale and he said yes....Some guy was there when they opened and spent about $600 buying a lot of the fog machines along with other stuff....He said the few that were left got snatched up within the first half hour they were open....I've personally never had good luck with those cheap fog machines but to each their own...They only last a couple seasons if your lucky....Anyway, I got the hanging barbwire zombie and 2 realistic blowmold skeletons....Pretty good day all in all....ZR


----------



## PSU412 (Oct 3, 2018)

I only have 1 spirit store near where I live now. I got there about 45 min after opening. Apart from someone purchasing the last pumpkin patch prowler, the store had quite a bit still in stock. I got a towering clown and alien capsule.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I went to my local Spirit this morning, I was one of 3 people in the store and it was extremely bare. Full of costumes, but no props. I still managed to spend about $150 on masks, costumes, and accessories for homemade static props. I also grabbed a couple of tombstones, plus a costume for one of my kids for next year. Always happy when I don't have to pay full price for costumes!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hadn’t planned on stopping so it was a last minute decision to do so. Not sure how long they had been open but got there late morning. Displays were gone, they had multiple boxes of jumping spiders but only single boxes of some other props. I had seen people checking out with a bunch of prop boxes so that stuff was going fast. I saw the Lost Her Way prop, she was the only one that earlier I had considered so decided to buy her for my haunted hotel theme when I revisit it...been a few years. Found one last crazy bonez alien skeleton, two shrunken heads (left the 3rd behind), a black cowl hood (one of 2 I saw) to go with the only plague doctor mask there, and the multi-prop remote. I’m really happy I found what I did considering it was so late and last minute decision to stop in. They were pretty busy and doing a brisk business.

BTW from what I recall of past seasons they always pulled the fog machines from the sale. Remotes and juice could be sold but not the machines themselves.


----------



## Scarecrow75 (Oct 15, 2015)

Got to my first spirit and picked up the toad hag tombstone, pretty much wiped out of props at that one. Went to my second stop and picked up Hugs the clown, a zombie groundbreaker, a pretty cool frankenstein costume for me next year and the forgotten farmer prop. I always test my props before I store them away and the farmer had some issues. One eye would not light up and the jaw wouldnt move at all. I brought it back to the spirit thats a couple blocks from me but they wouldnt accept return, they said I had to return it to the store I bought it from. That really pissed me off because the store is a good hour from me. Gonna drive their Friday morning and see what they say. Wish me luck.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

https://spirit-halloween-store.fandom.com/wiki/Burlap_Horror_Scarecrow

Whoo awesome animatronic!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Agreed. Technically might not be an animatronic though, as it doesn't move. Eyes light up and makes noises, but the noises are very creepy. Spirit did not come out with a new static zombie last year (and not since Ax Head zombie 2016, I believe). I wish Spirit would come out with a new static zombie/creature every year. I would always buy.

As I've evolved as a haunter I have come to appreciate static props more than animatronics, as all cheapish animatronics (read Spirit) eventually break.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Restless Acres said:


> As I've evolved as a haunter I have come to appreciate static props more than animatronics, as all cheapish animatronics (read Spirit) eventually break.


Oh! Just wanted to clarify. When I referred to Spirit Animatronics as cheapish, I kind of meant mid-grade. There are all sorts of grades. Obviously at the top are professional grade, Spirit is somewhere in the middle. There are plenty of places with worse quality than Spirit: Halloween City (Party City), Home Depot, Target. CVS is the worst (though if you don't have a ton of props, you can get plenty of cheap lifesizes from them to populate your yard and not really care about them getting destroyed. Even HD versions of previous Spirit animatronics are noticeably cheaper versions (though frame and animation may be the same, clothes, faces, etc. are much cheaper. I like Halloween Express, but I recommend against spending any real money there until after the season, as they are pretty overpriced for the lowish quality.

Long story short, I love Spirit, just observing that the quality of their animatronics are somewhere in the middle. Style etc. they are at the top for mass market retail, my opinion.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Interesting definition of "animatronic" by Spirit. 

To me that word means some portion of the prop moves, makes noises & lights up. For this prop anyway it's noises & light up eyes but no motion at all.

Static to me means no electronics whatsoever, no noises, no light up eyes, no movement.

It's not a static prop to me but it's not an full animatronic either, it's a...what....it's a statimatronic!

Is that an "offiicial" industry definition? Like if it has anything electronic, even if it's just light up eyes or just noise, is it considered an animatronic?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Technically I think animatronic only refers to something that is animated, i.e. moves. Perhaps Spirit should do a better job of categorizing, but they do provide a video. 

I have seen the term "sonic" used to denote a product that makes noises, but is otherwise static; "sonic reaper" for example. Something that just has light up eyes, etc. is still just a static prop.


----------



## 90Moneypit (Oct 1, 2018)

Agreed! This for example would have been a good static prop w/o lights or noise. Probably would have picked one up on Nov. 1st for next year. I have a large variety of scarecrow masks as it is and anything I can impersonate after they've decided 'its fake' is a high priority item. It's always a good time when the obviously fake prop starts chasing them.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> Interesting definition of "animatronic" by Spirit.
> 
> To me that word means some portion of the prop moves, makes noises & lights up. For this prop anyway it's noises & light up eyes but no motion at all.
> 
> ...


On the Spirit Halloween Wiki anything electronic is considered animatronic because even without movement anything else such as light up eyes or lights is added to make it seem like the prop is animated. Examples would be the "Burlap Horror Scarecrow" and the "Hazmat Zombie." If it's static then there is nothing, examples would be the "Ax Zombie" and "See-Through Sindy." _Spirit_ doesn't really do statics by that definition anymore from what I can tell.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I googled "animatronic definition". The first six definitions I saw all stressed only one thing; mechanical motion. I did not bother reading further. Just because Spirit either erred or is choosing to miscategorize Burlap Horror as an animatronic, doesn't mean we need to redefine the term animatronic.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

It's just a marketing ploy.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

Gotcha lol. For the moment I think that considering the Wiki follows _Spirit_ and stresses their descriptions we'll use a custom definition or stretch it. Perhaps we'll play into that marketing ploy, if it means justifying Burlap Horror Scarecrow, Hazmat Zombie, etc. getting sneak peeks when most props not animatronics do not.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

What about table tops/small hanging animatronics? They fit all the qualifications, and yet few people seem to consider them actual animatronics. It's most likely the size, which is why the table tops are referred to as "table tops," so I can see why.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Scarecrow Lover said:


> What about table tops/small hanging animatronics? They fit all the qualifications, and yet few people seem to consider them actual animatronics. It's most likely the size, which is why the table tops are referred to as "table tops," so I can see why.


Wrong thread. You're looking for the 2019.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

Nah I just wanted to add that to the discussion. Apologies if it was some unwanted bumping.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

It's kind of frowned upon in this forum because it gets mixed up with this year's thread. Many of the things that were available last year aren't this year.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

Good point, but I see no harm in continuing a discussion that just happened to be in an older thread. Who's to say threads become inactive after a certain point. Threads should be finished when the discussion is thoroughly finished. At least, that's what I think. Anyway, I don't see how someone could mix up a thread that has *2018* in the title with one that has *2019*.


----------



## Nypdwife (Oct 13, 2013)

Matt12378 said:


> Is your local Spirit Halloween still not open or is it just mine. I drive by everyday and it’s just the employees smoking.


HAHA


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Scarecrow Lover said:


> Anyway, I don't see how someone could mix up a thread that has *2018* in the title with one that has *2019*.


You were saying?


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

That doesn't prove anything. I doubt he "mixed up" anything. He merely saw the thread and looked through it, perhaps out of curiosity for what people had to say about last year's props. I still see no harm in another person responding to someone's comment from a few months back.


----------



## Scarecrow Lover (Aug 7, 2018)

The Burlap Horror Scarecrow is the only animatronic from the 2018 Halloween season that sold out and was not brought back. Shame, but it goes to show how much _Spirit_ is increasingly reusing models and bringing back new animatronics, as quite a few sold out last year.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Wrong thread. Thought I was in 2019.


----------

